# Regional Pill Discussion: South East v2



## Trancey

Please use this thread to discuss pills in that are in South East area.

The South East area includes:


Florida
Georgia
Alabama
Mississippi
Louisiana
Arkanasas
Tennessee
Kentucky
North Carolina
South Carolina


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Are those white ladys still flooding everywhere?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Anyone have any info on the blue dolphins? They're kind of a dark blue with little to no white specks and the dolphin is facing right. Northeast La. area.

*I love you,*Trancey*!


----------



## nakoma74

For the person asking about red smileys in fl.......I had dark red/purpleish smileys some months ago in fl.  They were kinda chalky, soft.  If they sound the same (no circle around it, just 2 eyes and a smile) DO NOT TAKE THEM!!  They are DXM.  There is a report on them on pillreports.com.


----------



## waterfreak

anyone seen or had yellow transformers? they are round with a outpressed transformer head.


----------



## dArKsKaTa

I've had yellow transformers with an imprinted head.  They were okay. 

Don't take the red faces.

Anyone heard of the Yellow ladies with her knees close to her chest. Like her legs aren't out.


----------



## julybrasil

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone in South Fl has tried green dodge Rams? I have not seen them anywhere in pill reports. They are new


----------



## tripkeeper

Northern KY   Orange , what appears to be somthing like a batman symbol/bird/bat but its so small really couldnt tell. hard press, domed back flat top= meth bomb. blue pumas got nothin in em as well as white dolphins.


----------



## nakoma74

Anyone know about blue naked ladies in Fl??  The only report on them is from a year ago, and they were not great.


----------



## dArKsKaTa

^^ If they're the same ones going around MS they're good.


----------



## nakoma74

Thank you!


----------



## Ultiman

WHere are the good rolls in miami? Ive had 3 crappy rolls in a roll by buying crappy stuff


----------



## nakoma74

About those blue naked ladies in florida.......DO NOT BUY THEM!  My cousin took a few the other night and only got a headache and didn't want to be touched at all.  Then he got all depressed and started talking shit about our dead grampa.  Stay away from these!!


----------



## DjVooDoo

julybrasil said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone in South Fl has tried green dodge Rams? I have not seen them anywhere in pill reports. They are new




i tried them medium quality mdma and speed   very eay non toxic kinda roll g/f rolled for 4-5 hours off half. i took about 4 and was very awake after the roll wore off but managable not like cracked out meth feeling 

 enjoy   same pill as the purplish white lv's floatin around


----------



## DjVooDoo

dArKsKaTa said:
			
		

> I've had yellow transformers with an imprinted head.  They were okay.
> 
> Don't take the red faces.
> 
> Anyone heard of the Yellow ladies with her knees close to her chest. Like her legs aren't out.



i took red ladies with the same imprint almost looks like she is in the fetal position
fo sho mda was super tripy rolling experince and really short ... very decent ate 3 was Facke dup for 3 hours then roll ended fast


----------



## ladyinthesky

just got my hands on light blue supermans
havent seen the g's up hoes down around in a little and @nakoma74 i agree... i was told that the blue naked ladies are bunks


----------



## SCfratter

*Red Trojans/Yellow Fish*

Okay so SWIM got 3 red trojans (sold as abe lincolns) that are identical to the ones in this pill report except red:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=8606

and one yellow fish just like this:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=8360

The presses on both are very good and neither have a domed back (like some trojans on the site which people say have bzp, tfmpp, and caffeine found in the Jan 08 DEA Microgram).  The microgram doesn't say whether they have domed back etc... and i have heard some good things about the beans I got but does anyone have any idea or personal experience.  I am in the Southeast United States if that helps.


----------



## Yippee Skippy

Originally Posted by *SC*fratter





> I am in the Southeast United States if that helps.


Wouldn't be SOUTH CAROLINA, would it?


----------



## Trixxxie

Last wekend we had some purple smiley faces and they were terrible, more like a trip than a roll.
How do you know when you test kit has gone bad?
I have a cream colored "spartin" that isnt turning any of the tests, outward press, anybody seen these around?
Thanks


----------



## Trixxxie

hmmmmmmmmm.............for some reason I never got any notifications that there were new responses on this thread...........


----------



## SCfratter

Are they the spartan faces like the ones in my post earlier?  I have some red ones but am hesitant to try because of the mixed results on pillreports.  I also have a yellow fish looking outprint like above.  I read in the DEA microgram about some that were silhouettes of mans face (like the spartan) that had BZP and some other stuff.  Anyone have any test results or ideas?  The two links in my post a few posts back should show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Trixxxie

Those are exataly them!  I couldnt find them doing a search for spartan, but I found them in your post.
Its funny how there are such different comments about these in the report
I am so sick of shitty pills!  I am buying one at a time now so I can test them first.....

Where do I find the DEA microgram please?


----------



## SCfratter

Don't think I'm allowed to link but go to google and search for DEA Microgram.  Click first link and then click on Microgram Bulletin.  It is the Jan 08 one


----------



## Trixxxie

Thank you


----------



## SCfratter

No problem.  Just flushed the other 3.  Bummer - better that than have a shitty experience though.


----------



## ucf-toker

*White flowers/ red puppy faces in central florida*

anyone know how they are? i got some from a friend at UF and was told 1 pill made for a good night.


----------



## woodpecker

ucf-toker said:
			
		

> anyone know how they are? i got some from a friend at UF and was told 1 pill made for a good night.



If the puppy face could be a teddy bear face PLEASE FLUSH IT NOW.
Look at bear reports on pillreports.com:D


----------



## nakoma74

White flowers are supposed to be really good.  They're on pillreports. 
Anyone heard of gangstas in florida?  I've never heard of them at all.


----------



## memphis10

multi colored "triple stacked" FISHES going around memphis

from what i suspect they are 2cb (pillreports)

but hey i saw a red rolex the other day to and those are around so its still all good


----------



## Trixxxie

Hows about Almost hot pink es, pretty thick, scored on one side and a large lower case e on the other, domed?


----------



## memphis10

light orangeish pinkish pumas, rabbits, doves are all bunk

do not eat


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

wow dead on those smiley faces....just got some purple and green ones on saturday night in FL......they were terible felt like a strong ass trip...couldnt move was glued to the floor all night.....dont get these..they look and taste good but very little if any mdma in them....anyway how come all these shitty beans are going around FL lately?...seems like even OLD RELIABLE dealers are getting shitty ones.....wish i could just get some real shit for once


----------



## eezeekial

southern louisiana here ... in word on any of these?

Red Ladies (fetal position) - saw that one report above that they were decent
Dark Purple Dolphin (dolphin facing right)
Light Green Ladies (white specs)
Green Transformers
White/Beige Dolphin (dolphin facing left)

These all kind of look the same, light and dark colors mixed up.  Read a report on PR about the transformers that was absolutely horrible.   Havent seen anything yet on the purple dolphins though.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

dealers r selling just whatever just  to sell right now....kinda shortage in centrl fl right now


----------



## Trixxxie

The purple ones we had were terrible, we had gotten red smileys and tested them and they tested positive for ketamine, so we got rid of them.  Our test kit "went bad" I guess and now we are waiting for a new one to arrive.  We still have to test the pink "e's"
Do they even made pills with MDMA in them anymore???

I cant log into PR to post anything there


----------



## Trixxxie

Can anyone tell me more about MDA, besides that its like MDMA, but a little more trippy.
Those hot pink "e's" tested out for MDA

WTF  are they even making pills with MDMA in them anymore!?!?!


----------



## SickofBunkyShiz

I feel the same way you do Trixxxie. The last time I rolled was 4 years ago, and just recently I wanted to do it so my boyfriend could experience it..and all we got were some bunk ass pills...It's so sad!!! Fayetteville NC area has some shitty ass pills roaming around...I WANT MY MDMA!!!!!!!


----------



## cl0uder

Has anybody been able to find anything good in Central Alabama? I have been hunting for months and haven't drummed up anything.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

word you guys.......seems like the south is gettin fcked big time by sum-1....nuthin but crap goin around here.....hey on the smiley faces.....me and my wife ate a bunch of them and we thought that they were ketamine....no1 on pill reports believed me so i wanna buy test kit......but damn they felt like K


----------



## IFearCarnies

Light Pink Aliens in Louisiana.  Report on pillreports claims to have tested them and says they tested as High Dose MDMA.  There seems to be a lot of controversy over that report, though, with many people claiming they are some kind of psychedelic.  Grabbed a few anyway, though I won't be able to report anything myself until after this weekend.


----------



## nikol

IFearCarnies said:
			
		

> Light Pink Aliens in Louisiana.  Report on pillreports claims to have tested them and says they tested as High Dose MDMA.  There seems to be a lot of controversy over that report, though, with many people claiming they are some kind of psychedelic.  Grabbed a few anyway, though I won't be able to report anything myself until after this weekend.



Here (Oklahoma) there are light blue aliens circulating, a lot of them. They sound like they are the same as the pink ones, but I was wondering if anyone had seen them in any other colors. They are SweetTart blue; very hard pressed, very slick, very very cleanly pressed, and about half as thick as a regular pill.


----------



## IFearCarnies

nikol said:
			
		

> Here (Oklahoma) there are light blue aliens circulating, a lot of them. They sound like they are the same as the pink ones, but I was wondering if anyone had seen them in any other colors. They are SweetTart blue; very hard pressed, very slick, very very cleanly pressed, and about half as thick as a regular pill.


Based on your description of the press, it's definitely the same pill.  I really like the press.  Some of the best pills I've ever had were pressed in that really thin, slightly wide style.


----------



## nakoma74

I'm in Florida, and every Friday I get a call from someone telling me they found beans.  Either I get excited and it falls through, or they're shit.  I'm still waiting for my test kit, because 9 times out of 10, they aren't on pillreports.  In my experience, if it's not on pillreports, it turns out to be NO GOOD.  This really sucks ass!  Has anyone ever considered going to marriage counseling or something and trying to get a script for MDMA?  LOL  just kidding


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

*yeah but*

yeah im sure they found beans but theyre prolly friggin bunkys.......last 2 times ive bought they were trippy not mdma and b4 that they were bunkys....... man i i just need to get sum difrnt brands from new ppl somehow...


----------



## Trixxxie

*sigh*
This sucks!!


----------



## Trixxxie

I would probally break down and cry real tears if I ever came across real Molly, I get sick to my stomach when I see the picture of the big bag of Molly on the DEA microgram website, what a waste.................


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

heh ive never had any........or ever seen it


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Anyone have any info on *Green Spades*? N/E Louisiana.


----------



## nakoma74

I got a call tonite that someone has blue dolphins, and I was considering giving it a whirl cuz there's 2 batches going around.  One batch is hella good, the other complete crap.  I stopped considering it when I was told the dude wanted $25 a piece!  Also, someone has "exclusives" which I have never heard of.  Anyone know anything about these in Pinellas co. Florida?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Personally,I haven't had a good blue dolphin in almost six years. In fact,I always say hell no when someone even mentions blue dolphins. $25.00 is a rip-off!


----------



## eezeekial

eezeekial said:
			
		

> southern louisiana here ... in word on any of these?
> 
> Red Ladies (fetal position) - saw that one report above that they were decent
> Dark Purple Dolphin (dolphin facing right)
> Light Green Ladies (white specs)
> Green Transformers
> White/Beige Dolphin (dolphin facing left)
> 
> These all kind of look the same, light and dark colors mixed up.  Read a report on PR about the transformers that was absolutely horrible.   Havent seen anything yet on the purple dolphins though.




Just tested all of these.  They all turned light green slowly on the Mecke, light light purple slowly on the Simons, and orange quickly on the Marquis tests... pissed me off.  I thought these speed pills might have gone away down here.  

The only one that was different was the beige dolphin and it turned black immediately on the Mecke, dark puple immediately on the Simons, and black on the Marquis... and these are from a different person and I cant get them anymore... blah!!!


----------



## nakoma74

^^^
I'm guessing you'll be trying out the beige dolphins, then? =)  I know I would!  
And...HisNameIsFrank, you are absolutely right.  $25 is a complete rip off.  I wouldn't pay that if I tested them myself and they were bomb.  OK, maybe I would cuz  haven't seen anything worth even $2 in nearly a year.  lol


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Nakoma, i would definetly pay 25 for a couple real pure one's. I'm sure theyd cut me a deal for a twenty pack... Just sick of getting bunked in Central Fl


----------



## sublimestateomind

im in south fla and id say i have a pretty good connect no bunk in a while but this is after a long drought i was just wondering... my boy is picking up some yellow woodstocks (you know the little bird in peanuts carttons) wondering if anybodys heard of them


----------



## julybrasil

*Superstars*

Anyone in south florida heard of Superstars ? They are white with a star, kinda big and with different color specks


----------



## nakoma74

Liquid1nsanity said:
			
		

> Nakoma, i would definetly pay 25 for a couple real pure one's. I'm sure theyd cut me a deal for a twenty pack... Just sick of getting bunked in Central Fl



We asked if he'd cut a deal for a 20 pack and the dude said no!   Can you believe that shit??  I'm guessing that means their bunk and he doesn't want anyone to come back bitching....but if I pay $25 for for ONE BEAN and it's bunk, I'm bitching anyway.  So who knows.  He's still got those exclusives though.  Anyone???  I haven't recieved my test kit yet, and I don't want to be disapointed again.


----------



## shroom ville

yellow snoopys??

...anybody try these yet??


----------



## sublimestateomind

i think im gettin these .. are they actually snoopy on the roll or is it woodstock the little bird on the snoopy cartoons i bet there the same rolls


----------



## shroom ville

sorry about the snoopy...


i just got a 40 batch today from my supply they are woodstocks..they look like a clean pressed roll

but i have no idea....let me know if u tried them!!!


----------



## sublimestateomind

excellent no i havent tried them im waiting till this friday im guna take them for langerado... my friends have taken them i heard 2.5 had them rolling face but they have tolerence they said they were clean im guna take 2 at first give me some reports of what ur freinds thought


----------



## shroom ville

yea i agree sublime...i rolled last night (saturday)

i wouldnt say these are bomb rolls....6/10 


but def. VERY clean.....MDMA and to me i would say vitamin c...
i didnt feel racey at all....vitamin c or some good mixture of caffeine...

i popped 1...started to buzz then i chuted 2 more in a napkin thats when it kicked in good...nothing out of this world but i was def rolling comfortably

if you like an  "innocent" trip on E...snatch these up...

p.s  rolled 4 weeks ago  these had me going for about 3 hrs


----------



## sublimestateomind

sweet thats what i love i cannot take those uncontrlabe eye wiggles and raciness ... whats the last couple of beans you picked up


----------



## sublimestateomind

btw what part of south. fl u live in


----------



## jykkE

PLUR lasts as long as the drugs do. Sorry can't help ya


----------



## shroom ville

vacationing in tampa right now...from queens NY


----------



## shroom ville

i also just picked up some orange rabbits


its a press of a bunny...full rabbit facing to the left


these smell crazy!!!!   strong smell ...
i can smell them as soon as i walked in the room i left them in


----------



## DjVooDoo

*bad beans*

please stay away from light green rhinos and blue n.y. yankies ...meth bombs
up for days no roll like pressed adderall in.. miami ..  pink versace nice clean roll
blue Mitsubishis very nice


----------



## shroom ville

stay away from the orange rabbits..gave them to a friend of mine to try she said they were bunk as shit  weak PMA pills or like cut meth....


she dropped 3 i flushed the other 7...damn shame


KEEP IT SAFE!!


----------



## The_Fury

What I have and used in the past week/month
Blue mitsubishi(speed) didnt had a real speed in long time and I abused of it so no sleep for LONG time( god I WANT TO SLEEP NOW  )
On star speed bah a good speed nothing more....
Caddilac E god I love it 
Armani green E I still have alot of them god they get me so fucked up lol
All from montreal...


----------



## Yippee Skippy

shroom ville said:
			
		

> but def. VERY clean.....MDMA and to me i would say vitamin c...


What would make you think they have Vitamin C in them?  Did they cure your scurvy?


----------



## Swerlz

where are you in florida? for a second i thought you were talking bout actual cobra's lol


----------



## nakoma74

Anyone heard about cobras in pinellas co??  I know nothing about them, accept that they're cobras.


----------



## eckofire

jykkE said:
			
		

> PLUR lasts as long as the drugs do.




what???!??!?

maybe it is people that think like you that is the reason we have so much violence.

dont you think if everyone lived with PLUR ALL the time the world would be a better place?


----------



## Blazin_Ridim

i live in Canada i was reading ur post about the blue dolphins and where i live blue dolphins are a respected brand. But i also would like to mention about copycat pillz so b safe


----------



## ladyinthesky

Swerz said:
			
		

> where are you in florida? for a second i thought you were talking bout actual cobra's lol




yeah me too lol

i havent seen any cobras if you are talking about E


----------



## drew345

anyone had anything good in alabama?


----------



## nakoma74

nakoma74 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard about cobras in pinellas co??  I know nothing about them, accept that they're cobras.



Not ACTUAL cobras, but beans. 8)


----------



## drew345

I got a red clover and a purple New York Yankees logo Ill see how they are and report back. clover is  fake maybe a meth bomb my amp tolerance is 2 high to tell. im bout to give the yankee a fair trial see what happens after a rail. re edit OMFG dont rail meth bombs that shit hurts like a bitch. Ouch!!!!1 both fake fucken bullshit stay away from inward pressed purple New York Yankee press and outward presses red clover both complete bullshit prolly meth but who knows something mildly speedy non euphoric and unfun. Thats it no more till I get a tester fuck im gonna post some pics on pillreports when I figure my account name there.


----------



## ty007

Man sounds like you guys are getting some crappy stuff in SE area......hopefully things improve before a certain event at the end of March


----------



## sublimestateomind

beige cherries nice mix of mda and mdma


----------



## shroom ville

green mitsubishi's anybody try these??


----------



## memphis10

blue swans are ok, but with amp


----------



## nakoma74

Anyone got any info on blue or red transformers in pinellas county florida?  2 pills, ones red and the other is blue.  There are only old reports on both of these.  I'm pretty sure that they are NOT the vitamin shaped ones, but round.  I aplolgise for being a royal pain in the ass asking about all kinds of pills, but as I have said before, my freaking test kit isn't here yet!!  Thanks guys.
PLUR

I got the red transformers and they are a reddish purple with dark purple specs in them.  The logo is out pressed and they are round.  They have the classic NASTY taste of MDMA.  I've had my share of bunk beans over the last six months, and I haven't had the pleasure of this familiar taste in a long time!  I will hopefully be testing them this week and doing a report.  I will be consuming them on Friday, as long as they test good, which I'm pretty positive they will.  If my sources are correct, Florida is back on the map as far as REAL ecstasy is concerned.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

merging


----------



## DjVooDoo

pink / red diamonds very very little mdma heavy dose of meth
in the shape of a 3d diamond .they look yummy but they are such a shitty bean and there is so many floating around miami   stay away from any diamond beans . trying green stars tonight.... hope for better luck 


you guys never post a response when you say u have just capped beans
8)


----------



## waterfreak

yellow thumbs up are in south east louisiana......tested good across the board and are in me now......nice steady hard roll!


----------



## Trixxxie

Those hot pink "e"s tested for MDA, but knocked us on our asses for about 7 hours last night and we each only took two the whole night.  The only difference I can tell, is that MDA linger for a longer amount of time.  We took them at 10:45 last night and I still feel "looped"and its now 4:04pm Sunday.  Make sure you have a day to recover after taking these.
PLUR


----------



## 11abc11

waterfreak said:
			
		

> yellow thumbs up are in south east louisiana......tested good across the board and are in me now......nice steady hard roll!



Try getting the red scorpions as well, they are better than the yellow thumbs up and are in town as well. Also look for the blue naked ladies in town.


----------



## cheifin

Red ladies
Green Ladies
Orange Ladies

all floating around south fla. They are the same ones from Cali on pill reports. Really strong, these have been around for a minute.

I've also seen Orange Rabbits (bunk), Red Jordans (really weak), and Blue LV's (Medium) in West Palm.


----------



## nakoma74

I got my test kit and tested those transformers.  Marquis went straight to orange.....methbombs.  I wish people would quit making this shit.  I REALLY wish the noobs who have no fucking idea what MDMA is would quit buying this garbage and say how they rolled their faces off!!  The guy told me my tester doesn't work cuz everyone loved these.  WHATEVER


----------



## cheifin

nakoma74 said:
			
		

> I got my test kit and tested those transformers.  Marquis went straight to orange.....methbombs.  I wish people would quit making this shit.  I REALLY wish the noobs who have no fucking idea what MDMA is would quit buying this garbage and say how they rolled their faces off!!  The guy told me my tester doesn't work cuz everyone loved these.  WHATEVER




I've had the same stuff for 4 months (same stamp, different colors) MDMA pills. I haven't got sick of them at all or tried anything else. Some people get sick of the same pill, even if it's MDMA. It's more of a color/design thing for them. If I find something good I'll stick with it, especially considering all the crap in pills nowadays. In the last 2 years I've only had 2 clean pills.


----------



## nakoma74

I've done that before.... When you finally find a good pill, buy in bulk because you never know when you'll see something good again.  In fact, I totally plan on doing this again if I ever find pills that contain actual MDMA.  It's pretty hard to come by these days.  Unless of coarse you live in Europe.  Lucky bastards


----------



## Mr.Miosis

Although I've used extascy many times, it was was when I lived out west and I only used two types of pills that were steadily availble. JJ Triple Stacks which were awesome... They must have been cut with a lot of heroin, because they felt like a full-body oxycontin high that lasted for at least 8-12hrs... And also, I took a blue dolphin once and hated it. It was super speedy, and I felt almost as bad as when I mistakenly confused meth for cocaine in a dimly-lit bathroom. I havent used x in over 5 years... But when I'm off probation next month... I plan on researching and finding some "dirty" rolls that are hopefully similar to the JJ Triple Stacks with a nice opiate like high. It will be awesome to walk up and down the beach at night drinking a piña colada and rolling with a hot girl.


----------



## IFearCarnies

^There are so many things wrong that post...


----------



## cheifin

I actually thought it was rather funny. Quite an imagination of sipping Pina Coladas, walking on the beach with a hot girl. lmao


----------



## IFearCarnies

Oh I can definitely see where one would find the post entertaining.  Though I didn't think the idea of walking on the beach, sipping Pina Coladas with a broad was nearly as amusing as the idea of a heroin-cut "triple stack" bean.


----------



## DjVooDoo

stay away from
: blue/green hard pressed "star" pill ... tested and its 2cb .. was having panic attacks for days following 
any and all diamonds.....

 any one tried orange bunnies?... with rabbits imprinted ? not play boys
in miami area


----------



## liquid arcadia

n e one hear anything about yellow dophins yet? i got em a few weeks ago and dropped em with a meth bomb accidentally, they seemed to clear up the high so im pretty sure there is some mdxx in em, not sure exactly what or how much or if theirs meth tho.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=9806

thats my report. i found a report on red ones, but the high doesnt seem to match. 

on anohter note i got 2 oif these for free today, so i guess ill hold on to em until i get a test kit or decide to pop them again. maybe they will b better without meth in my system already like last time. not to mention two of em as well. lemme know!


----------



## nakoma74

*More garbage pills in Florida*

Tonite I got some pastel pink cobra heads and orange mickey mouse.  Both pills had no reaction with marquis.     If you're in the Pinellas county area of Florida, here's your heads up.  I posted them on pillreports, and started a thread in pillreports discussion because I want everyone to know not to take them.  Be safe people!
PLUR


----------



## liquid arcadia

Mr.Miosis said:
			
		

> Although I've used extascy many times, it was was when I lived out west and I only used two types of pills that were steadily availble. JJ Triple Stacks which were awesome... They must have been cut with a lot of heroin, because they felt like a full-body oxycontin high that lasted for at least 8-12hrs... And also, I took a blue dolphin once and hated it. It was super speedy, and I felt almost as bad as when I mistakenly confused meth for cocaine in a dimly-lit bathroom. I havent used x in over 5 years... But when I'm off probation next month... I plan on researching and finding some "dirty" rolls that are hopefully similar to the JJ Triple Stacks with a nice opiate like high. It will be awesome to walk up and down the beach at night drinking a piña colada and rolling with a hot girl.



lol


----------



## makinkbmxreturns

im in florida rite now bout 10 min from dade county miami ne point me in the rite direction for some beans headin back to south beach again tonight and tons of green but no white or beans wtf any help is very much apreciated


----------



## cheifin

DjVooDoo said:
			
		

> stay away from
> : blue/green hard pressed "star" pill ... tested and its 2cb .. was having panic attacks for days following
> any and all diamonds.....
> 
> any one tried orange bunnies?... with rabbits imprinted ? not play boys
> in miami area




Rabbits are bunk, most if not all meth. 

Buddy had them said they suck.

Here r some reports


----------



## nikol

DjVooDoo said:
			
		

> pink / red diamonds very very little mdma heavy dose of meth
> in the shape of a 3d diamond .they look yummy but they are such a shitty bean and there is so many floating around miami   stay away from any diamond beans . trying green stars tonight.... hope for better luck
> 
> 
> you guys never post a response when you say u have just capped beans
> 8)



I have a couple of friends who took those as well, said they had no idea what was in them (but they thought at the most it was just a little speed- they took one each). One was purple and one was yellow- so those are bunk as well...

[disclaimer, I live in Oklahoma and we had these a few months ago... back in October, November maybe?]


----------



## DjVooDoo

nikol said:
			
		

> I have a couple of friends who took those as well, said they had no idea what was in them (but they thought at the most it was just a little speed- they took one each). One was purple and one was yellow- so those are bunk as well...
> 
> [disclaimer, I live in Oklahoma and we had these a few months ago... back in October, November maybe?]




took .. orange/greywhitishtanish y3s  pure shit like a hint of mdma would feel peek for like 15 mins then would come down ....  but feel right asleep at least it wasent a meth bomb ... took a few more orange and red diamonds they are fun if u are looking for a speed igh and want to chill with out rolling all night and day . yuck
red transformers that are like a head of a decepticon were strong mda ....
im looking at getting yellow and red stars tonight....  green and blue stars with raised star logo really hard pressed pill ..were scary ass 2cb-XX crazy panic attacks for days following ... is there any decent beans in miami? wtf .... like 8 diff connects all with speed or garbage hallucinogen impostor beans . ya i remeber the first ultra  ... fuckin ZEN FEST  when beans were auctualy x     the good old days befor ass holes in hialea started repressing them  ya they do......


----------



## 11abc11

There is good stuff in the NOLA area, coming from cali. We just went through some orange mitsu, golden apples, red scorpions, yellow thumbs up, blue naked ladies, orange dolphins, and yellow maserati. After new year's pretty much all quality stuff except for the fake easter egg color flat lines.


----------



## IFearCarnies

11abc11 said:
			
		

> There is good stuff in the NOLA area, coming from cali. We just went through some orange mitsu, golden apples, red scorpions, yellow thumbs up, blue naked ladies, orange dolphins, and yellow maserati. After new year's pretty much all quality stuff except for the fake easter egg color flat lines.


I wouldn't say all quality stuff.  We've had a lot of garbage around.  Fortunately, as you stated, we've recently been getting some beans.  We had those Red Rolexes in December, then a bunch of bullshit for two months.  Lately, though, things have been picking up...such as the presses you mentioned.


----------



## DJ NEXUS

11abc11 said:
			
		

> There is good stuff in the NOLA area, coming from cali. We just went through some  red scorpions, blue naked ladies,. After new year's pretty much all quality stuff except for the fake easter egg color flat lines.




 Question,were those blue ladies facing right with a shallow press,more of a mixture of blue & white, and domed on both sides? The scorpions, were they more pink in color with the same shallow press(looks like same presser),with the  scorpion also turned right with 6 legs visible?

 I ask because I can get some at the moment in the capitol city. I`ve been told the ladies were clean but weak,and the scorpions were a little stronger but also clean. This comes from the supplier so of course I am looking for more feedback. I`m really unsure of the scorpions because those have a bad rep. as being meth bombs.


----------



## IFearCarnies

DJ NEXUS said:
			
		

> Question,were those blue ladies facing right with a shallow press,more of a mixture of blue & white, and domed on both sides? The scorpions, were they more pink in color with the same shallow press(looks like same presser),with the  scorpion also turned right with 6 legs visible?
> 
> I ask because I can get some at the moment in the capitol city. I`ve been told the ladies were clean but weak,and the scorpions were a little stronger but also clean. This comes from the supplier so of course I am looking for more feedback. I`m really unsure of the scorpions because those have a bad rep. as being meth bombs.


I'm not sure about the ladies, but that sounds like an accurate description of the scorpions.  Not so much pink, though...more like bright red...or maybe a dark hot pink.  Some people I know said they were great, some said they were alright, and some said they were terrible.  I personally didn't try them because I was busy with something else when they were available and I don't like mixing stuff.  I will say this, though, all of the people I actually watched on them seemed to be rolling pretty good and they were all pleased.  I wasn't actually with any of the people who didn't like them, and in my experience those people don't know good pills anyway.  As for the reputation: I understand where you're coming from 100%.  I've always had issues with scorpions, but these are a different press then other scorpions I've seen.


----------



## Shvibzik

*Green Stars in MIA?*

Hey guys.  I wanted to know what you had heard/felt about the green stars in Miami?  I've heard mixed things, people on Pillreports said maybe DXM & MDMA?  One person tested them and said no MDMA, another said they tested and there was.

My friend told me there are two different batches, one is green and the other is a more "off" color.  The green ones are good, the others aren't, but that both pills have the raised star, not an imprinted one.

What do you think?


----------



## TranceyPants

*So.. it's Ultra time*

Any word  on:

Blue transformers (round pill)
Green Mitsubishis
Purple Superman
Yellow clovers
Pink Shamrocks
White G's up Hoes down
White Octagons

I'm assuming the shamrocks and clovers are the samestamp. People just refer to them differently, even though technically they are Clubs, like on the playing card.

The G's up Hoes down are also known as Lady Gs, Naked Ladies, and Gangsta Bitches for those who call em different things.

The Octagons are also known as Railroads and Stop Signs for those that also call them different things.

Thanks in advance


----------



## drew345

stay away from pink shamrocks Meth Bomb


----------



## Shvibzik

*White Octagons 305*

Hey, SWIM doesn't know if these are the same, but SWIM took some white octagons aka stop signs about a year ago, and they were fucking awesome.  SWIM took 1 1/2 and rolled balls for five hours or so...until they threw up because they had to drive and the highway lights were blowing them up so hard.

No lovey dovey feeling at all though...SWIM things large amount of MDA.


----------



## TranceyPants

drew345 said:
			
		

> stay away from pink shamrocks Meth Bomb



Gracias, thanks for the heads up.  =]


----------



## <pyridinyl_30>

What's good in Atlanta right now?


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

anyone in fl.......blue air forces?????


----------



## TranceyPants

Liquid1nsanity said:
			
		

> anyone in fl.......blue air forces?????



If you mean blue jordans...

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=9828


----------



## tripkeeper

Nother KY area/ south west OH

Red bulls outward press - VERY GOOD
blue motorolas outward press - VERY GOOD
red apples - medium MDMA
yellow clubs - ?
pink butterfly/moth - ?
purple Jerry garcia - ?  Not sure if these are any good but I have never seen such a detailed press on a bean. I mean you can make out the hairs in his beard, glasses everything


----------



## DJ NEXUS

Anyone in Louisiana seen the pink D&G`s? Any feedback on quality?


----------



## waterfreak

DJ NEXUS said:
			
		

> Anyone in Louisiana seen the pink D&G`s? Any feedback on quality?



picked up some of these tonight along with some orangish mac apples...not consumed yet.

here is the apple...dont have a pic of the d&g yet


*NSFW*:


----------



## HighLife

Any good pills around in sw fl area?


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

hey the blue NY's were weak...but decent


----------



## DJ NEXUS

waterfreak said:
			
		

> picked up some of these tonight along with some orangish mac apples...not consumed yet.





 So any feedback? Have acees to them for a short time but I want some feedback from other than a dealer.


----------



## HighLife

friend just told me he had red and green dolphins and some blue stars.  kinda skeptical since i dont have a testing kit anymore. anybody tryed these and have a heads up for me it would be much appreciated.  they came outta the miami area


----------



## Sevactred

I had some purple pistols last week in east central GA that were very very good; Didn't have a testing kit, but me and 3 friends rolled hard for about 3-4 hours and were able to pass out about an hour after coming down. 
took 2 after a 3 year hiatus (used to roll 2-3 times a week for about 8 months, had to stop..) , and felt like the first time all over again.


----------



## 11abc11

DJ NEXUS said:
			
		

> So any feedback? Have acees to them for a short time but I want some feedback from other than a dealer.



They are a nice clean roll. Tried both the apples and the DG as well as the yellow LV


----------



## TranceyPants

knight00wl said:
			
		

> Anyone heard of getting "Skittles"? I'm in FL and recently bought a batch of pills that are a combination of different colors and presses. The ones I got were: Green Horseshoes, Blue Yankees, Pink Transformers, Grayish/Peachish Transformers, and Purple Superman.



Skittles if u mean the stamp that looks like a weird squiggly S then they are eh beans i think a combo of low MDA + something else had them last year and they didn't do the trick =/. If you mean "skittles" as in a bunch of beans usually they just call them that cuz it's a assorted variety of different colors or stamps. We used to make "skittles" bags except we actually kept the beans in actual skittles bags. Getting one of those full up with no more then 2 of the same roll makes for a fun night


----------



## HighLife

picked up some of the red and green dolphins because those are the ones my buddy tryed and said they were good pills.  they are actually pretty good pills.  suspected medium dose mdma.  gonna be ordering a test kit here in the next couple of days and when it comes ill post what they test as.


----------



## 11abc11

Has any1 tried the blue smileys in the New Orleans area?


----------



## TranceyPants

HighLife said:
			
		

> picked up some of the red and green dolphins because those are the ones my buddy tryed and said they were good pills.  they are actually pretty good pills.  suspected medium dose mdma.  gonna be ordering a test kit here in the next couple of days and when it comes ill post what they test as.



A friend of mine is supposed to be pickin' up some of the green dolphins, so can't wait to hear how those test out =]


----------



## TranceyPants

knight00wl said:
			
		

> How were the purple superman?



Didn't get them tested, but after a friend supposedly ate 3 she had lots of energy and felt good but she wasn't showing the classic signs of rolling so I suspect low dose of MDA if any. My guess is a mild dose of meth if anything. Some reports on pillreports even said they tested inactive for any chemicals.


----------



## woodpecker

TranceyPants said:
			
		

> Didn't get them tested, but after a friend supposedly ate 3 she had lots of energy and felt good but she wasn't showing the classic signs of rolling so I suspect low dose of MDA if any. My guess is a mild dose of meth if anything. Some reports on pillreports even said they tested inactive for any chemicals.




 Are you saying meth or MDA suspected?


----------



## HighLife

TranceyPants said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is supposed to be pickin' up some of the green dolphins, so can't wait to hear how those test out =]



well if your in miami or the sw fl area,  (im in swfl friend went to miami and brought em back) they are prolly the same pills.  if you have a kit id appreciate it if you could send me a pic and test result just for reference as they may be the same pills.


----------



## PedroSan

Anyone seen the purple cherries? A buddy dropped 50 on me, but I cannot identify the ingredients. 

I tried them myself, light body buzz, energy...but i don't think they are mdxx. Anyone know about these?

I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## nakoma74

If anyone in Florida comes across light blue batmen with a pokeball on the back side, snatch them up!  Marquis went to black in under 1 second.  We rolled harder than we have ever rolled off of these.  Popped 3, but one and a half would've done it.  That's pretty unheard of these days.  Everyone should buy a test kit!!!


----------



## sweatandscience

Picked up some Orange Smileys here in the Tampa - Orlando area.

Any feedback?  

Took one tester and seemed fairly good, but hard to tell without the proper environment.   Wife wants to wait till the weekend till the setting is just right to drop the rest of the bunch.

Just wondering if anyones come across these and if they've got a report to share.


----------



## TranceyPants

woodpecker said:
			
		

> Are you saying meth or MDA suspected?



I suspect low MDa content with a good chunk or meth in it basically


----------



## memphis10

memphis tn

green apples
pink supermans
purple transformer pills

2 green apples and a pink superman...friends testing these right now ill let u know how it goes


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

have had real bad experiences with ANY smileys, i think theyre 2cb or dxm, felt really down for a while after these be careful, anyone heard anything on the yellow scorpions? blue snowmen? they say good on PR but theyre old reports


----------



## sweatandscience

*Pink and Orange Smileys*

The pink and orange smileys were disappointing, I'm sad to report.

They weren't bad exeriences, thankfully.  But they had a minimal effect that was mild, if anything.

Who knows, maybe they were good pills at one time and they got exposed to high heat or bad environment like somebody left them in a hot car. I don't know.  

But I wish I could have given them a better report.  Two pills, one orange, one pink injested sublingually didn't do much of anything.

I'll post the pics on pillreport when I get the chance later today.


----------



## nakoma74

Liquid1nsanity said:
			
		

> have had real bad experiences with ANY smileys, i think theyre 2cb or dxm, felt really down for a while after these be careful, anyone heard anything on the yellow scorpions? blue snowmen? they say good on PR but theyre old reports


Smileys SUCK!!  The only ones I ever had were DXM.  They were purple, and I bet you got the same ones!  I love my test kit!


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

tell you the truth nakoma im not sure about getting a pill testing kit sent to my house......kinda scary.......


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Liquid1nsanity said:
			
		

> tell you the truth nakoma im not sure about getting a pill testing kit sent to my house......kinda scary.......



Why?  If you are wary of customs (EZ Test is overseas), why not get a kit through Dancesafe?  They are based in the US, and I've always gotten my order very quickly.   Don't worry about packaging, it's not like they ship it in a box with "Ecstasy Testing Kit!" stamped on the side.    (seriously, plain packaging with a non-descript return addy)


----------



## eezeekial

Red dolphins are fucking great.  They have been floating around here for months.  

Any word on Green Hearts or Yellow VW's in southern Louisiana?


----------



## sweatandscience

nakoma74 said:
			
		

> Smileys SUCK!!  The only ones I ever had were DXM.  They were purple, and I bet you got the same ones!  I love my test kit!


These smiley's I took definently weren't DXM.

I've done more than my share of counterfeit pills and had a full spectrum of experiences.  What I was saying is that there is nothing bad in those smileys, in case that wasn't clear.  

Of course, there wasnt much of anything good, either.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

A friend just stopped by for me to test two pills for them and my testing kit has bitten the dust.    Any info on light blue Louis Vuittons (domed, beveled top) and unknown? blue/green jesus fish type symbols?  The symbol is more of a circle instead of a point at top and curves at the bottom.  Kinda like: )O (sideways, of course)    This is in AL.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

An update on ^^^^

Friend called yesterday & said they decided to take 1/2 of the LV to test it.  In less than 30 minutes the speed could be felt.  Within an hour they "took a bar & a half of Xanax to calm the hell down".  They didn't bother with the other pill.  

I told them it would probably turn out that way.  Nothing is ever good around here.


----------



## sweatandscience

*Test Kit*

this last time did it for me.  I have been putting off getting a test kit for months and months, thinking that the pills would just end up getting better somehow.

Today I ordered the test kit and it is on it's way.  No more disappointing nights or surprises.  I've had it.


----------



## woodpecker

RavenousBlonde said:
			
		

> A friend just stopped by for me to test two pills for them and my testing kit has bitten the dust.    Any info on light blue Louis Vuittons (domed, beveled top) and unknown? blue/green jesus fish type symbols?  The symbol is more of a circle instead of a point at top and curves at the bottom.  Kinda like: )O (sideways, of course)    This is in AL.




 Rav... those"fish" or tauruses are straight up piperazine. If you have an opportunity put one on your tongue for a sec it will "burn" and taste sort of citrus. You may slam me but that is for sure one substance that you can discern by taste. I have only seen piperazine tabs down here but I try not to be where I will see anything if ya know what I mean. Hell I even miss those old meth/mdma dolphins and such.

 Your tester if marquis may actually be good as piperazines don't react at all but you'd be speeding your ass off if you took one and tripping pretty well if some tfmpp was in the mix. Nausea and cold extremeties would be noticed as well. Nasty shit, makes a meth comedown seem doable after ingesting this crap.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

woodpecker said:
			
		

> Rav... those"fish" or tauruses are straight up piperazine. If you have an opportunity put one on your tongue for a sec it will "burn" and taste sort of citrus. You may slam me but that is for sure one substance that you can discern by taste. I have only seen piperazine tabs down here but I try not to be where I will see anything if ya know what I mean. Hell I even miss those old meth/mdma dolphins and such.
> 
> Your tester if marquis may actually be good as piperazines don't react at all but you'd be speeding your ass off if you took one and tripping pretty well if some tfmpp was in the mix. Nausea and cold extremeties would be noticed as well. Nasty shit, makes a meth comedown seem doable after ingesting this crap.



Thanks for the info    The pills weren't for me, so I didn't bother to do a 'taste test', but I understand what you mean.  I saw a few reports on the Tauruses and suspected they were something nasty.  I was freaked out at first since my Marquis did not react to either one (and thought they may indeed be a piperazine due to no reaction) but figured out quickly it was my tester & not the pills.  Lets hope things will get better now that summer has arrived.


----------



## nakoma74

sweatandscience said:
			
		

> this last time did it for me.  I have been putting off getting a test kit for months and months, thinking that the pills would just end up getting better somehow.
> 
> Today I ordered the test kit and it is on it's way.  No more disappointing nights or surprises.  I've had it.


YAY!!  You will wonder how you ever got along without it.  Just PLEASE be sure to report on everything you test, good or bad, at pillreports.com.  You could save or help someone who is too hard headed to buy a test kit! :D


----------



## waterfreak

Got some yellow kappa's in southeast louisiana....facing to the right, cant find any reports on them on pill reports on the right facing ones. i hope to test these soon when i can get to my kit at the house. anyone aels seen or have these?


*NSFW*:


----------



## tryp2nite85x

Anyone know anything about blue omegas or green stars?? I've heard some sketchy things about the green stars, some good, some bad (like a 2-cx type substance)... I wouldn't even bother with them if they didn't come in the same batch as some legit looking, left facing, one legged ladies.  Just curious as to others experiences bc I havent heard anything about blue omegas(horseshoes)... thanks alot, any input appreciated.


----------



## Exclusive

anyone heard of any good rolls in south ga/north fl


----------



## julybrasil

*orange dolphins*

Anyone tried orange dolphins in South Florida? Ive read about dolphins in south florida being very good.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

i just moved to raleigh, nc from ft lauderdale, fl...rolls are everywhere in south florida (if you know the right people), whats the scene like in raleigh?  i'm hearing you can't get singles for under $15, which is shitty compared to FL, but i can deal with that i guess, as long as they are around...holla


----------



## dewy

I have a chance to pick up Green MSNs (aka fatboys) in miami tonight. Anybody have any clue as to whether they are good or not? I checked pillreports, the green msns in MN are bad, while the pink MSNs in miami are good. I'm also not exactly sure of the press yet, but im wondering if they could be the same ones from minnesota or from the same batch as the pink ones. Hopefully the latter. Any word on these would be helpful!!!!!!!!! I've got till about 8pm tonight... what do i do what do i do?


----------



## 11abc11

dewy said:
			
		

> I have a chance to pick up Green MSNs (aka fatboys) in miami tonight. Anybody have any clue as to whether they are good or not? I checked pillreports, the green msns in MN are bad, while the pink MSNs in miami are good. I'm also not exactly sure of the press yet, but im wondering if they could be the same ones from minnesota or from the same batch as the pink ones. Hopefully the latter. Any word on these would be helpful!!!!!!!!! I've got till about 8pm tonight... what do i do what do i do?




Do they have glitter in them?


----------



## dewy

I doesnt know... I live in gainesville, im getting them through a friend of a friend so I wont see em till I have em in front of me. I'm thinkin there cant be too many different green MSN's going around miami though... If you've done green msn's with glitter in miami ill have to assume its the same ones. What ya think?


----------



## nakoma74

I want to let people in the Pinellas co area of Fl know to be on the look out for molly.  Yes, you read that right....MOLLY.  This guy we know borrowed my test kit (Marquis), got some and tested it.  He said it went INSTANTLY to black and fizzed.  WOO-HOO!!!!     No molly reports on PR, so I'll be back next weekend to let you know how it went.  I've never had molly before.  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

nakoma74 said:
			
		

> I want to let people in the Pinellas co area of Fl know to be on the look out for molly.  Yes, you read that right....MOLLY.  This guy we know borrowed my test kit (Marquis), got some and tested it.  He said it went INSTANTLY to black and fizzed.  WOO-HOO!!!!     No molly reports on PR, so I'll be back next weekend to let you know how it went.  I've never had molly before.  I'm so excited!!!



I am green with envy.    Yay for you!!  You will LOVE IT!!  %)   I'm gonna keep my fingers & toes crossed and hope it heads north/northwest!

You can post about this over in PR Discussion too if you wish.   Does it come pre-capped or loose?  If it's loose, make sure you have some good scales.


----------



## nakoma74

I now have in my posession a baggie with half a gram of crystalline powder in it.  In about 10 minutes I will be mixing 125mg in some oj and having the freakin time of my life!  I grabbed some whippits for an added bonus.  I'll post back when my head is right, probebly Monday.  I've heard from numerous other people that there's plenty to go around, so if you live in Fl... ask around.


----------



## nakoma74

We had a good time, but it wasn't what I expected.  I basically just did a report on it in PR discussion.  Have a look =).


----------



## StayinAwake

*Lurky lurk*

I have only rolled twice but the first was called Xmen. It was great. The second one was terrible. Called an Igloo. 

Just addin'


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  Was this recently?


----------



## 4EverTweakin

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:
			
		

> i just moved to raleigh, nc from ft lauderdale, fl...rolls are everywhere in south florida (if you know the right people), whats the scene like in raleigh?  i'm hearing you can't get singles for under $15, which is shitty compared to FL, but i can deal with that i guess, as long as they are around...holla



I'm in Charlotte, and the pill scene is pretty good.  A lot of meth bombs, but you'll be alright since you are in the TRIAD area.  (A ton of major Universites in the area)  Don't know what else to say seeing how I am a Heroin addict now, and we don't really like techno music, ha.  Dreamland is gooood.


----------



## woodpecker

Quit leaving contact info please.


----------



## memphis10

memphis got new shipments in

pills that say UFC
green weed leaf that my buddy said "glitttered" and look amazing. i think hes got blue and green
also pills with 420 on em, dunno what color

anyone?

edit: these r being smuggled in gross amounts either from florida or atlanta...poss. from canada


----------



## sim987654321

*Blue/ white specs Middle finger press*

Hey all I've just a quick question i just came across two different types one are the Red pill with a glock pushed on one side which i did find on PR but the other one that the guy wasn't sure of and could find on PR is a Blue Pill with white specs on it and has a middle finger pushed into one side picked these up in central Florida and was wondering if anyone has came across these ever and can give me any feedback. I did just purchase a test kit but it wont be here for about a week so untill then i hope someone can help!? THANKS:D


----------



## woodpecker

sim987654321 said:
			
		

> Hey all I've just a quick question i just came across two different types one are the Red pill with a glock pushed on one side which i did find on PR but the other one that the guy wasn't sure of and could find on PR is a Blue Pill with white specs on it and has a middle finger pushed into one side picked these up in central Florida and was wondering if anyone has came across these ever and can give me any feedback. I did just purchase a test kit but it wont be here for about a week so untill then i hope someone can help!? THANKS:D



 Fish around on here. There are some very negative issues with these middle fingers. I would run away from them and whomever is selling them cause they aren't MDMA or anything even closely related.


----------



## sim987654321

Thanks Wood i'm gonna throw it out to a couple different threads


----------



## 11abc11

yellow and green batmans, blue middle fingers, and yellow ladies are good in the NOLA area.

Does any1 know if peach mitsu, off white jordans and grenades, and red stars are any good? The mitsu, jordans, and grenades are smaller in diameter than normal.


----------



## sim987654321

Blue Middle Fingers very good. Got my test kit yesterday and was very happy to see that the blue middle fingers came back with mdxx strong. Change was to black within 2 sec, was no trace of speed or cp but i did notice that there was a large amount of energy that came with it. First one was taken at 10pm and then second at 11, Peak was around 2am, and i was the most lovable ive ever been lol.... very inpressed with em. Found in West/Central FL


----------



## rk4501

anyone see these orange cats around the south louisiana area?


*NSFW*:


----------



## DJ NEXUS

rk4501 said:
			
		

> anyone see these orange cats around the south louisiana area?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




  I can get them,what did you think? Hard to find quality in La. these days.


----------



## waterfreak

hey nexus...i posted that pic last night and i didnt realize i was under a friends account on her puter....and since i was at her house and didnt have my kit with me so i couldnt test them....but i took them anyway against my own advise...they were a low to medium dose mdxx and a low dose of some speed. i have a decent tollarence so its hard to tell. i dont want to even rate them cus of the speed. but i did roll and i slept some this morning. hence the low dose of speed. but low is still to much for me.


----------



## 11abc11

DJ NEXUS said:
			
		

> I can get them,what did you think? Hard to find quality in La. these days.



Nexus try to get the yellow batmans or the middle fingers if you can. They are good. These are in the New Orleans so they may be close to your area.


----------



## eezeekial

waterfreak said:
			
		

> hey nexus...i posted that pic last night and i didnt realize i was under a friends account on her puter....and since i was at her house and didnt have my kit with me so i couldnt test them....but i took them anyway against my own advise...they were a low to medium dose mdxx and a low dose of some speed. i have a decent tollarence so its hard to tell. i dont want to even rate them cus of the speed. but i did roll and i slept some this morning. hence the low dose of speed. but low is still to much for me.




Did you try those yellow kappas?


----------



## DJ NEXUS

waterfreak said:
			
		

> hey nexus...i posted that pic last night and i didnt realize i was under a friends account on her puter....and since i was at her house and didnt have my kit with me so i couldnt test them....but i took them anyway against my own advise...they were a low to medium dose mdxx and a low dose of some speed. i have a decent tollarence so its hard to tell. i dont want to even rate them cus of the speed. but i did roll and i slept some this morning. hence the low dose of speed. but low is still to much for me.


 

  Thanks. I don`t roll much anymore so I use this site and P.R. to help avoid the methbombs so I think I`ll stay away from these.


----------



## olskoolrollrz

anyone heard of green thundercats in FL.Read some nasty shit bout outpressed pretty pills in the SE .ran out of reagent,havnt gotten more as we havnt been rollin lately,may have made a mistake pickin these up


----------



## woodpecker

olskoolrollrz said:
			
		

> anyone heard of green thundercats in FL.Read some nasty shit bout outpressed pretty pills in the SE .ran out of reagent,havnt gotten more as we havnt been rollin lately,may have made a mistake pickin these up



 If you procured XTC in the southeast then you probably made a mistake.
 Unless your dealer is in it for reasons other than the $


----------



## 11abc11

eezeekial said:
			
		

> Did you try those yellow kappas?



I tried the yellow kappas. They are good but a bit speedy


----------



## sublimestateomind

anyone heard of the white msn guys floatin around they look just like the fire pink ones


----------



## waterfreak

11abc11 said:
			
		

> Nexus try to get the yellow batmans or the middle fingers if you can. They are good. These are in the New Orleans so they may be close to your area.



were they a real flat looking pill?....def. yellow batmans though....kinda look like the same presser as the flat yellowish L.V.'S that were in the nola area a while back.


----------



## witpa

Purple LV's suck.... very little mdma, much more speed


----------



## julybrasil

Hey guys! In south florida, people that have tried purple 305 and orange dolphins, can u please compare??


----------



## 11abc11

waterfreak said:
			
		

> were they a real flat looking pill?....def. yellow batmans though....kinda look like the same presser as the flat yellowish L.V.'S that were in the nola area a while back.



Yea those would be the 1s im talking about


----------



## Yippee Skippy

Anyone come across White Blanks?  Larger, flatter pill that crushes easily.  Slightly concave with beveled edges on both sides.  Not a super-professional press, which leads me to believe that they're not something from the local CVS.

edit:  just realized I shoulda mentioned in the Tampa Bay area, favoring the Pinellas side.


----------



## aekunc

What's up people. Central NC here... has anyone heard anything about pills with an omega symbol on one side, and a fly or something lightly stamped on the other side? I've never seen a double stamped pill before. It smells like licorice. Thanks!


----------



## zerograv

I picked up some red diamonds yesterday, and ended up taking them w/o testing them. It wasn't smart, but I didn't have a kit to test it. I was wondering if someone has a credible test for red 3d diamonds circulating the Alabama/Georgia region. 

It wasn't like a normal roll. It was probably the most bitter roll I have ever tasted. Also, I did smoke a lot of bud, and I remember it blasting me off. But once it kicked in, I felt kind of euphoric, but mostly I just felt intense waves of a disorienting feeling. Kind of like a 2c chemical. If I would of had these intense rushes when I was sober, I probably would of puked. But I remember there wasn't any nausea at all. Or jaw clenching. So, all in all, I have no idea what I took. And I would not recommend anybody trying this diamond shaped pill.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^  I'm in AL, and I haven't seen/heard of this pill....but I wouldn't be surprised if it was one of the piperazine pills that seem to be flooding the south.  Was the stamp outpressed?


----------



## zerograv

ya. it was a 3d shaped diamond pill. made me feel like shit. i hate bunk shit


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

iif anyone gets any blue or light green "A's" like the atlanta braves sign stay away, TOTALLY BUNK!!!! usually im smart and dont buy sports logo pills, but they were around.


----------



## Garbage

i know theres good pills out there in the south....

come on it aint that bad.


----------



## zerograv

shit yes. i got some blue pumas. and they were the best pills ive ever had :D


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

zerograv said:
			
		

> shit yes. i got some blue pumas. and they were the best pills ive ever had :D


i had 2 green pumas and they were great, felt like a mix of mdma+mdea. they were kinda soft and crumbly melt in yo mouth pills too....

please keep event details anonymous. thanks~


----------



## nam0r321

the good stuff is still the G's up hos down/ G spots, only stuff I've been sticking with here in ATL


----------



## 11abc11

I have an option of either red buddas or yellow transformers? Both get great reviews but which is better? These are in the NOLA


----------



## zerograv

Liquid1nsanity said:
			
		

> i had 2 green pumas and they were great, felt like a mix of mdma+mdea. they were kinda soft and crumbly melt in yo mouth pills too....
> 
> please keep event details anonymous. thanks~



ya, mine was crumbly. and it had the cleanest looking press


----------



## xploit

I got some red Cougars or "Thunder Cats" in A-town area and DAMN. Cleanest roll I have found in some time.


----------



## Atlien3

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Anyone have any info on the blue dolphins? They're kind of a dark blue with little to no white specks and the dolphin is facing right. Northeast La. area.
> 
> *I love you,*Trancey*!



decent bean, i would give it 5 out of 10, they are from the Atlanta area


----------



## Atlien3

11abc11 said:
			
		

> I have an option of either red buddas or yellow transformers? Both get great reviews but which is better? These are in the NOLA




BOTH pretty decent beans, as New Orleans is close to Atlanta, there have been good beans around, ATL for whatever reason is full of good everything RIGHT NOW , I go there for "vacation" once a month, oh yea, are u from Uptown, I am, Irish Channel


----------



## Atlien3

cl0uder said:
			
		

> Has anybody been able to find anything good in Central Alabama? I have been hunting for months and haven't drummed up anything.



drive to Atlanta, 2 bucks a bean, it maksd up for the gas money


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

^2$ a pill huh??? sounds like some quality ish, lol.....Anyone tried or heard of the red pot leaf pills that are oging around? not a good report on pr......wondering if anyone has taken these....


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

Atlien3 said:
			
		

> drive to Atlanta, 2 bucks a bean, it maksd up for the gas money




First of all.... I call BS on that.. Maybe $2 a bean if you shook hands with the presser and walked out with 10,000+ pills.

Second of all, this has been a fairly dry summer for Atlanta and most of what can be found has been bunk or just total crap. There have been a lot of raids and major busts in the supply chain. The pony coming in has been stepped all over, the pills have been good press but nothing in them of quality, the shroom season was low key, K has been harder to come by.... So either you have sources that have been gifted from the gods or you dreamed that you came to Atl and got those kinds of quality and deals!


----------



## Mysteriis

2 dollars a bean isn't that unbelievable, I've heard prices go down to 40 cents/bean at around 1k beans.


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

Mysteriis said:
			
		

> 2 dollars a bean isn't that unbelievable, I've heard prices go down to 40 cents/bean at around 1k beans.




LOL.... Ummm I am not going to incriminate myself here but let me just say... I have a friend who has a friend who was told by another friend that is bullshit! My friend has been in a room with 400,000 pills and seen the back of the operation. My friend has shaken hands with the presser, the chemist, and the wholesalers. My friend has sent pill across the country and had detailed knowledge of supply routes. My friend would come back home with a "boat" (1000 pills) on a weekly basis. My friend NEVER saw pills for $.40 a bean, even if they were crap. You find me $.40 a bean anywhere in the US and it be any type of quality and I will become your new best friend. 

Most typical breakdowns across the SE have always been:
$10-20 for single pills with maybe discounts given for orders of multiples of 10
$7-8 per pills for orders of 100+
$5-7 per pill for orders of 500+
$4-5 per pill for orders of 1000+
$2-4 per pill for orders of 10,000+
Maybe $.50-$2 for orders of 100,000 pills?!?


----------



## 4EverTweakin

Xyzpdq0121 said:
			
		

> First of all.... I call BS on that.. Maybe $2 a bean if you shook hands with the presser and walked out with 10,000+ pills.
> 
> Second of all, this has been a fairly dry summer for Atlanta and most of what can be found has been bunk or just total crap. There have been a lot of raids and major busts in the supply chain. The pony coming in has been stepped all over, the pills have been good press but nothing in them of quality, the shroom season was low key, K has been harder to come by.... So either you have sources that have been gifted from the gods or you dreamed that you came to Atl and got those kinds of quality and deals!



Not even in A-town, but I knew my bean dealer (close friend) would get his rollz for $3 each.  He would purchase around 300 a go.  Not sure about the quality, though.


----------



## woodpecker

Xyzpdq0121 said:
			
		

> LOL.... Ummm I am not going to incriminate myself here but let me just say... I have a friend who has a friend who was told by another friend that is bullshit! My friend has been in a room with 400,000 pills and seen the back of the operation. My friend has shaken hands with the presser, the chemist, and the wholesalers. My friend has sent pill across the country and had detailed knowledge of supply routes. My friend would come back home with a "boat" (1000 pills) on a weekly basis. My friend NEVER saw pills for $.40 a bean, even if they were crap. You find me $.40 a bean anywhere in the US and it be any type of quality and I will become your new best friend.
> 
> Most typical breakdowns across the SE have always been:
> $10-20 for single pills with maybe discounts given for orders of multiples of 10
> $7-8 per pills for orders of 100+
> $5-7 per pill for orders of 500+
> $4-5 per pill for orders of 1000+
> $2-4 per pill for orders of 10,000+
> Maybe $.50-$2 for orders of 100,000 pills?!?




 Not only did you incriminate yourself but the entire enterprise if true. I am quite sure that you saw what you saw in complete confidence. Of course whomever shows that type of operation to another who would post about it on the internet is lacking in common sense.

 Good business people never let anyone in on their trade secrets legal or otherwise. If you were making potentially tens to hundreds of thousands of $ a week would you show anyone anything who was not directly involved?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Xyzpdq0121 said:
			
		

> LOL.... Ummm I am not going to incriminate myself here but let me just say... I have a friend who has a friend who was told by another friend that is bullshit! My friend has been in a room with 400,000 pills and seen the back of the operation. My friend has shaken hands with the presser, the chemist, and the wholesalers. My friend has sent pill across the country and had detailed knowledge of supply routes. My friend would come back home with a "boat" (1000 pills) on a weekly basis. My friend NEVER saw pills for $.40 a bean, even if they were crap. You find me $.40 a bean anywhere in the US and it be any type of quality and I will become your new best friend.
> 
> Most typical breakdowns across the SE have always been:
> $10-20 for single pills with maybe discounts given for orders of multiples of 10
> $7-8 per pills for orders of 100+
> $5-7 per pill for orders of 500+
> $4-5 per pill for orders of 1000+
> $2-4 per pill for orders of 10,000+
> Maybe $.50-$2 for orders of 100,000 pills?!?



good for your "friend." let me just say that you're getting ripped off. whenever my "friend" buys pills, they can usually get it for $6-9/pill even if they're only buying 10 pills. price decreases as quantity goes up, usually $5-6/pill if over 100. i have heard of pills going for <$2/pill if the quantity was 1,000+


----------



## StarOceanHouse

you really have to buy that much to get it down to 5 bucks? I've only had to buy like 1 or 2 pills to pay like 7 bucks but I guess I'm lucky


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

No you are in the right part of the world ^ ^


And why the fuck are we arguing about price. Go to the price thread to post your prices and let that be that, Let discuss the quality of the rolls currently going around, not the fact you can get 1000 rolls for 5 bucks, ok?


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

okay hmmm crazy prices discussion cool...back to business lol anyone heard ANYTHING on these pot leaf pills? (red and green) and the Red diamonds going around central florida???? i need help on these i got kinda purplish reddish test results.....was weird went purple quickly then to a rediish color i think that means theres a 2cx chemical in them....


----------



## Mysteriis

In canada

5 a pill is for like 1 or 2

500+ is like less then 1 dollar a pill.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

this is not a price discussion ^ ^

Anyone know anything about the orange buttons/crosses going around North Carolina....?


----------



## Chinafly

I just got my hands on Purple Tear Drops in Miami.  Here are my test results:
Marquis Reagent:  	Black
Mecke Reagent: 	Black
Simons Reagent: 	Blue

Just wondering if anyone had consumed them.


----------



## you quero oxys

I live in pinellas county florida and all I hear of around right now is the white ladies. Anyone know much about these? I've seen tons of different colored ladies on pill reports from all over the county with widely varying contents. Everything from PMA to high MDMA content. Damn i'm trying to find that molly but comming up dry so far.


----------



## woodpecker

you quero oxys said:
			
		

> I live in pinellas county florida and all I hear of around right now is the white ladies. Anyone know much about these? I've seen tons of different colored ladies on pill reports from all over the county with widely varying contents. Everything from PMA to high MDMA content. Damn i'm trying to find that molly but comming up dry so far.




 There were white ladies in the south recently that were perfectly pressed and shiny. These taste like piperazines and have no reaction with Marquis reagent.
 If these are the ones you speak of and the individual is selling them as MDMA tell them to get lost or follow TheDEA.org's advice on the matter.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

okay update on these pot leaf pills i been askin about......consumed 2.5 tonight with the wifey, its now 4:35 am and we r having a blast......not the strongest pills ever but good clean fun......... i read alot of bad reports on these was very hesitant to try, but theyre a okay in my book, mabey its a new batch.......im rollin my nuts off


----------



## you quero oxys

A warning: Someone a couple pages back was talking about Molly being around in the pinellas county florida area. I have a friend who works in the public defenders office who tells me there have been tons of setups by the police with this. I'm not sure if some of it is legit but I guess they've been dealing with tons of people who've been arrested in buy-bust set ups. Can you imagine being all excited about finally getting some real MDMA and boom, you're fucked. Just be careful everyone. Also my friend tested those white ladies and it went black to yellow instantly which i'm told means high amphetamine content.


----------



## Too many doses

There is dank pills and crystal going around UF area in florida.


----------



## woodpecker

you quero oxys said:
			
		

> A warning: Someone a couple pages back was talking about Molly being around in the pinellas county florida area. I have a friend who works in the public defenders office who tells me there have been tons of setups by the police with this. I'm not sure if some of it is legit but I guess they've been dealing with tons of people who've been arrested in buy-bust set ups. Can you imagine being all excited about finally getting some real MDMA and boom, you're fucked. Just be careful everyone. Also my friend tested those white ladies and it went black to yellow instantly which i'm told means high amphetamine content.





 If you are speaking of a Marquis reaction it will go orange/brown instantly then to black. Sounds like somebodys tryin to move some bullshit pills first as MDMA and people wont bite so now speed with some MDMA. Those big shiny perfectly pressed ladies dont react at all to Marquis because piperazines do not react. Better safe than a night spent on or hugging the toilet then a 3 day headache with as much or more of a mental comedown than eating too many legit pills

 Typically LE interest in pills gets stirred up when there are adulterated batches floating around causing people to snitch out cheesy dealers or they notice ER visits are up with users claiming to have ingested "ecstasy". Same as when a too good or adulterated batch of H hits the streets.


----------



## Ultiman

Anyone heard or tried "Grey Grenades" in the miami area. My dealer says there, but according to dealers everything is fire and I really dont trust this guy anymore. Last time he gave me some mcPP pills which were horrible.


----------



## 11abc11

The gernades are ok to me, I had the gray and pink 1s. some people really loved them because I believe they make you trip. They are smaller than usual with an outprint like the aliens and DC that were going around.


----------



## Belibaby

hey! it seems like tear drops r the hot rolls in the miami area. i took a blue one but it was fire even tho i was rolling balls for not that long (only like an hour or so) but it was more of a chill roll than an intense one... accordin to pillreports it seems like green dolphins r more fire than the teardrops in the area...

what are the bets on that?

is there any better rolls than either of them?

HINT: i love the really lovey dovey ones lol


----------



## chris77109

anyone seen any yellow jordans(inpressed) near ATL?  not the typical jordan symbol, head is quite small.  flat on top, slightly round on bottom...has little whiteish crystals in it


----------



## Sevactred

chris77109 said:
			
		

> anyone seen any yellow jordans(inpressed) near ATL?  not the typical jordan symbol, head is quite small.  flat on top, slightly round on bottom...has little whiteish crystals in it



Actually yeah, bought those mixed in with a bag of blue outpressed tauruses, red inpress roosters and yellow ladies (inpress, facing left).

I was slightly dubious about getting them, due to the recent flood of RC/BZP-TFMPP pills in this area (Augusta), but I was quite satisfied.

I had a yellow lady on friday night in addition to some strange RC pills, two badly pressed green diamonds and a red heart, badly pressed as well (still unverified but everyone is almost 100% certain on it, I have done 2C-I and 2C-B, albeit three years ago, but from what I remember, the visual effects were very similar, as well as the body load). When the lady kicked in, about 30-45min (plugged), I felt a huge change in my trip, serotonin flood, and ridiculous nystagmus. Due to my already fucked head, I couldn't 100% tell you for sure, but echoing praises say the same as I think: Clean MDA pill.

Last night, started off plugging a blue taurus which floored me. Again, MDA. *score* Decided to get higher about an hour 45 in, snorted half of a rooster, plugged other half. Got a heavy MDMA rush, and felt like hugging and loving everything. Haven't gotten to sleep yet, BP and heartrate are still up, but all in all...

A couple of my (new to the X game) friends kept exclaiming that they were tripping too hard for it to be just MDMA/MDA, however from experience, especially with mixing 2C's and MDxx's, I'd be able to pick out if they were adulterated.


----------



## chris77109

Sevactred said:
			
		

> Actually yeah, bought those mixed in with a bag of blue outpressed tauruses, red inpress roosters and yellow ladies (inpress, facing left).
> 
> I was slightly dubious about getting them, due to the recent flood of RC/BZP-TFMPP pills in this area (Augusta), but I was quite satisfied.
> 
> I had a yellow lady on friday night in addition to some strange RC pills, two badly pressed green diamonds and a red heart, badly pressed as well (still unverified but everyone is almost 100% certain on it, I have done 2C-I and 2C-B, albeit three years ago, but from what I remember, the visual effects were very similar, as well as the body load). When the lady kicked in, about 30-45min (plugged), I felt a huge change in my trip, serotonin flood, and ridiculous nystagmus. Due to my already fucked head, I couldn't 100% tell you for sure, but echoing praises say the same as I think: Clean MDA pill.
> 
> Last night, started off plugging a blue taurus which floored me. Again, MDA. *score* Decided to get higher about an hour 45 in, snorted half of a rooster, plugged other half. Got a heavy MDMA rush, and felt like hugging and loving everything. Haven't gotten to sleep yet, BP and heartrate are still up, but all in all...
> 
> A couple of my (new to the X game) friends kept exclaiming that they were tripping too hard for it to be just MDMA/MDA, however from experience, especially with mixing 2C's and MDxx's, I'd be able to pick out if they were adulterated.


 

SWIM is excited.  any idea what the crystals are? most of the rest of the pill is very hard pressed fine consistant yellow


----------



## AtlSpeed

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Anyone have any info on the blue dolphins? They're kind of a dark blue with little to no white specks and the dolphin is facing right. Northeast La. area.
> 
> *I love you,*Trancey*!


THose dolphins are DXM, at least the ones in Atlanta are....but known to react better with female chemistry.


----------



## oliviazipper

i'm in the miami area and the last rolls that were completely amazing were red(maybe dark pink)3D diamonds and also red and white naked ladies! gotta love those naked ladies! had some of the best rolling nights everrr. havent been able to find anything legit in a long time though


----------



## woodpecker

Those grenades are also called trojans. Saw and Marquised with no reaction. Came with those fake ass .G transformers which also did not react to Marquis. When tasted these both taste like piperazines. I hope the fish like them both.

 If your dealer sells piperazine pills chances are great that that is all he/she will ever have because they favor profit above quality. Maybe letting them know you will pay a premium for quality will help.


----------



## cl0uder

Besides going to Atlanta has anyone had luck finding beans in central Alabama? I have almost come across a guy who has some but then he disappears.


----------



## Defeator

Has anyone seen anything as far as Red Spree's in Florida? Or anywhere else? They have alot of dark specks in them, so I assume they're pretty dirty.


----------



## woodpecker

Sevactred said:
			
		

> Actually yeah, bought those mixed in with a bag of blue outpressed tauruses, red inpress roosters and yellow ladies (inpress, facing left).
> 
> I was slightly dubious about getting them, due to the recent flood of RC/BZP-TFMPP pills in this area (Augusta), but I was quite satisfied.
> 
> I had a yellow lady on friday night in addition to some strange RC pills, two badly pressed green diamonds and a red heart, badly pressed as well (still unverified but everyone is almost 100% certain on it, I have done 2C-I and 2C-B, albeit three years ago, but from what I remember, the visual effects were very similar, as well as the body load). When the lady kicked in, about 30-45min (plugged), I felt a huge change in my trip, serotonin flood, and ridiculous nystagmus. Due to my already fucked head, I couldn't 100% tell you for sure, but echoing praises say the same as I think: Clean MDA pill.
> 
> Last night, started off plugging a blue taurus which floored me. Again, MDA. *score* Decided to get higher about an hour 45 in, snorted half of a rooster, plugged other half. Got a heavy MDMA rush, and felt like hugging and loving everything. Haven't gotten to sleep yet, BP and heartrate are still up, but all in all...
> 
> A couple of my (new to the X game) friends kept exclaiming that they were tripping too hard for it to be just MDMA/MDA, however from experience, especially with mixing 2C's and MDxx's, I'd be able to pick out if they were adulterated.



the taureses and roosters are piperazines. Rethink the experience. Maybe you are of the few that actually enjoy piperazines. I'd bet the ladies were piperazine as well. Why would someone mix 2c's and mdxx in a pill? This is as rare as heroin in pills.


----------



## Daikor

Im in Miami and someone said they could get hits.  Said they had "305" on em.  Anyone familiar?  Im knew to area so I have no idea.  Thanks!


----------



## lilczey

imma popp into here every now and again cuz i'm northeast we might see some of ya all stuff


----------



## floridabreakz420

Defeator said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen anything as far as Red Spree's in Florida? Or anywhere else? They have alot of dark specks in them, so I assume they're pretty dirty.


I got some of these "red sprees". I'm in Florida too.  They are pretty speedy but they have some MDxx in there for sure.  Pop two right off the bat, you'll be feeling pretty good.  But beware you probably wont sleep that night


----------



## julybrasil

305 are very clean, but not so strong.


----------



## wangeye

Anyone come across these? They're Orange I5's (Highways) I'm wondering if they're worth it. They got a mixed review on pillreports. 


*NSFW*: 










   pic taken from pill reports.

NSFW tags added


----------



## lilczey

^^ thats a good press from what i heard


----------



## toxicninja

I just got a 10 pack of Blue Supermans and was curious if anyone heard if they were good or not.

The pill reports were mixed, mostly negative, but about 2-3 months old so not sure if they are the pills or different with same press.

Licked them, very bitter taste like shit.  They are a very dark blue almost purple with dark specks.  Haven't rolled in about 9 months and just hear of a string of garbage pills going around.


*NSFW*:


----------



## bama420

Im in central AL got some buddahs they are not the famous stamp. Probably the fake stamp people r talking about it sticks out and has him sitting with legs crossed and hands in the middle like buddah prayer if that is such a thing- he also had new york's orangeish in color white specks the buddahs were light blue white specks there is a very small amount of mdxx if any ( felt like a lil come up but after 1 1/2 nope)but most of it is speed i took one and 1:00am still up at11:30 im kinda insomniac anyway but i normally sleep by 7 so yea if u like a little E with ur speed take em but if u like rollin don't do it............. wtf are people thinkin if i wanted to smoke meth and stay up all night i would buy fuckin meth


----------



## nukka

Yellow version of these "Buddha+alien/sumos" (or whatever you want to call them) floating around ATL.

There have been fake yellow buddhas in other parts of the US that are domed on the bottom and don't have the alien face (look closely at the face) so avoid those. edit: the fake bbuddhas also apparently have a belly-button and out-pressed chest (look closely at the pic on EcstacyData and notice that the stomach is outpressed but the chest is not, the real ones are like this).

The real ones are flat on the bottom and have the alien face like in the Ecstacy Data picture. Straight up MDMA! I love it. Forever the only thing I could get in Atlanta was the kappa/.Gs which are MDA and I fuckin hate MDA. Bleh.


----------



## DJ NEXUS

Any info. on black dolphins in S.E. Louisiana?


----------



## bama420

maybe i didnt explain it right-- http://www.earthsongbooksandgifts.com/img/buddah.jpg
it looks like this man, obviously not as detailed,you can tell it looks like that though  it is raised and domed on the back, not even close to what is on pill reports..... i will borrow my friends camera so i can post em but if you have ever taken real ecstasy these will disappoint you


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

nukka said:
			
		

> Yellow version of these "Buddha+alien/sumos" (or whatever you want to call them) floating around ATL.
> 
> There have been fake yellow buddhas in other parts of the US that are domed on the bottom and don't have the alien face (look closely at the face) so avoid those. edit: the fake bbuddhas also apparently have a belly-button and out-pressed chest (look closely at the pic on EcstacyData and notice that the stomach is outpressed but the chest is not, the real ones are like this).
> 
> The real ones are flat on the bottom and have the alien face like in the Ecstacy Data picture. Straight up MDMA! I love it. Forever the only thing I could get in Atlanta was the kappa/.Gs which are MDA and I fuckin hate MDA. Bleh.



I believe that those "buddas" that you talk about are MDEA not MDMA.
Those Kappas are STILL going around!! What has it been now, 11 months those have been in stock?!? Someone pressed a whole shit load of those!!!


----------



## nukka

Xyzpdq0121 said:
			
		

> I believe that those "buddas" that you talk about are MDEA not MDMA.
> Those Kappas are STILL going around!! What has it been now, 11 months those have been in stock?!? Someone pressed a whole shit load of those!!!



I think the recent batch of Kappas has been different, I know there have been a ton of fakes also. 

As for the yellow buddhas... its possible that they are MDEA but I heard the MDEA ones aren't speckled. There have definitely been a lot of buddhas floating around, allthe colors I've had have been MDMA so far I'd say. Anyway haven't tried yellow yet.


----------



## 11abc11

DJ NEXUS said:
			
		

> Any info. on black dolphins in S.E. Louisiana?




Yea they are good, atleast the blue and red ones are. The white 1s are ok. I even heard there are black dolphins in BR.


----------



## DJ NEXUS

11abc11 said:
			
		

> Yea they are good, atleast the blue and red ones are. The white 1s are ok. I even heard there are black dolphins in BR.




 Got em. They were so good I ended up doing a pillreport on them. People in B.R. should be on the lookout.I wish I could get some of those blue & red ones.


----------



## Belibaby

have u guys gotten any good supply of molly in the southeast, specifically around miami/south Florida area? All I hear right now r red guns but I'm tired of pressed ones. I, just like the majority, is @ the intriguing phase of wanting 2 experience the pure powder/crystal


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

I have not heard about Molly around in the SE for some time. I am in Atlanta. There was rumor of it in the boon-docks of Alabama and Tennessee about a month ago but I think that was all talk. 

I have some close ties to people in Miami area and they have not been talking about it being down there either. 

Chicago has been talking about some up there and so has LA/Cali. But with the shortage, I think most of the stuff has been pressed if it has been around.


----------



## 11abc11

DJ NEXUS said:
			
		

> Got em. They were so good I ended up doing a pillreport on them. People in B.R. should be on the lookout.I wish I could get some of those blue & red ones.



Yea I got some but didn't try them. They came in with the dolphins but were a bit strange. It had a ladybug or something mixed with them. Be on the lookout for green transformers. They are not the ones in the shape of the transformer but they are still good. Also try to find yellow pacman


----------



## dancetoo2

Excellent Blue Fleurs in Miami! All lovey dovey!!!


----------



## lilczey

lol^^


----------



## stonedxixam

Nothing worth wasting your money on in Kentucky. You're better off meeting someone elsewhere who has good rep and is known for consistently good rolls and just buying in bulk. Much cheaper. I personally keep the E use to once every few months anymore, I went hardcore on it for a year before club X got shut down in Louisville...


----------



## rollingaround

Hello everyone. I"m new to this forum as well as new to Orlando. I have tried to post twice and both times they have been taken down.  I didnt think i was saying anything against the rules, but i guess i was.  What's good here in Orlando ? I hope this post wont be taken down.


----------



## ephex

Anything good going around northwest georgia area?


----------



## sublimestateomind

Belibaby said:
			
		

> have u guys gotten any good supply of molly in the southeast, specifically around miami/south Florida area? All I hear right now r red guns but I'm tired of pressed ones. I, just like the majority, is @ the intriguing phase of wanting 2 experience the pure powder/crystal


 
Just recently picked up some really good quality molly in palm beach area had one of my best times ever other than that it seems the buddhas have drifted away hopefully to come back another day


----------



## rollingaround

*Orlando*

Hey, Anything good going around in Orlando this time of year ?


----------



## shrimps2004

*anybody get kangaroo presses in south florida?*

my friends friend wantes to sell it to us idk what color they are i just wanna know if anybodys gotten them before i buy them.. and i wanna know if they work well.

also is it smart to take a tripple stack to roll for the first time?

thanks


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

"triple stack" means nothing, it's basically a dealer ploy to get you to think the pills they're selling you are "better" when in reality they're just THICKER than a "normal" pill. whenever i use the word "stack" i refer to the size of a pill, not the quantity of MDMA/pills compressed in a single pill.  i am not from your area so i cannot comment on what you're looking for. 

you may want to invest in a test kit, which can be purchased through Bluelight; the revenue generated from the sale of each kit goes toward the funding of the site. so in reality, you're helping yourself and this great community 

merging with appropriate thread


----------



## XperienceMe

^ "My boy also sells tripple/double dipped sheets..."

thats another one that makes me shake my head at people


----------



## seafoodcannibal

anything good in NW Georgia, SC or Charlotte area? It's so dead here I feel like i'm developing a certain Cabin Fever!


----------



## dancetoo2

Blue fleurs still on da beach... excellent!


----------



## dancetoo2

By "da beach"... I mean SoBe


----------



## Kingsam0018

*white naked lady standing up!??*

ok im hoping for a response rather soon im planning on dropping sat niight
woo cant waits (its been a whole year!!)
so get this guys ive followed this entire thread and the previous one because it reached its 1k post limit..looking for some mention on these beans ive come across. they are white beveled on both sides hard pressed and some have small red and blue blots... nothing crazy just a few of them do..
and the press is whats killing me... its a lady standing straight up you cant see arms its a sideview of here like a silouette . guy says there from new york but im skeptical because thats how you have to be to buy good times now days lol.
anyway anyingot will be appreciated ill send you a pic if you want to see it better... thanks in advance!!

"god i need to get a freakin testing kit!!!"


----------



## dancetoo2

Tried the "clear" molly but it's not very impressive. Blue was much stronger! Maybe not as pure?


----------



## ephex

Blue elephants, white rabbits, green ducks flying around NW Ga/Chattown area


----------



## ergofriendly

White rabbits gave me a supreme headache on the comedown and well in to the next day. Dunno if that means anything.


----------



## abita

What, if anything, is any good in the Fort Lauderdale / Miami Florida area?

I haven't rolled in quite a while and may have the oppty. to get some - however, I have heard most of the pills out now are bunk or mostly meth.  

Funny, just a few days after I started thinking about calling the guy I know about pills,  this came out in the newspaper today  http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/broward/sfl-flbecstasy1128sbnov28,0,4064720.story

So are there any good MDMA pills in South Florida???


----------



## dancetoo2

abita said:


> What, if anything, is any good in the Fort Lauderdale / Miami Florida area?
> 
> I haven't rolled in quite a while and may have the oppty. to get some - however, I have heard most of the pills out now are bunk or mostly meth.
> 
> Funny, just a few days after I started thinking about calling the guy I know about pills,  this came out in the newspaper today  http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/broward/sfl-flbecstasy1128sbnov28,0,4064720.story
> 
> So are there any good MDMA pills in South Florida???



Blue fleurs are the best... PLUR


----------



## waterfreak

green scorpions in the south easy louisiana area....tested outstanding!

anyone have these lately?


----------



## 11abc11

waterfreak said:


> green scorpions in the south easy louisiana area....tested outstanding!
> 
> anyone have these lately?



Nope there were some purp scorpions in BR not too long ago. The last things I have seen in the NOLA area is red and purp transformers, green gators, bart simpsons, blue LAX and seattle seahawks,  red W and blue NWA. I've heard there are double naked ladies floating around as well.


----------



## jnthan78

Anything good in Miami right now besides HORRIBLE ducks and Green Transformers?????????


----------



## eezeekial

just tested purple crowns in southeast louisiana- no reaction at all


----------



## 11abc11

eezeekial said:


> just tested purple crowns in southeast louisiana- no reaction at all




Yea the red W I was referring to are the crowns. All pippezines


----------



## eezeekial

Yea Im passing on these, there are also some red transformers floating around that tested well im workin on


----------



## curious sam

Wondering about transformers in south east Louisiana - been offered pink transformers but haven't seen them.  Anyone tried these recently? They are for a friend trusting me to get her quality stuff, DO NOT want to feed her dxm/pma/worse. Planning on getting a testing kit but I have to buy the pills soon and want to buy in bulk if they are good since I don't know when I will be able to again.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

floridabreakz420 said:


> I got some of these "red sprees". I'm in Florida too.  They are pretty speedy but they have some MDxx in there for sure.  Pop two right off the bat, you'll be feeling pretty good.  But beware you probably wont sleep that night



did these have a red "S" on them???\
we been callin em skittles


----------



## eezeekial

How bout yellow bart simpson heads in SE LA... Im reading conflicting reports, just wanted to know if the ones down here have bzp in them


----------



## Too many doses

There is HIGH quality clear crystal in florida now.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Too many doses said:


> There is HIGH quality clear crystal in florida now.



damn why you gotta tell me that lmao.........


----------



## 11abc11

eezeekial said:


> How bout yellow bart simpson heads in SE LA... Im reading conflicting reports, just wanted to know if the ones down here have bzp in them



I tried them. They are pipp I believe. The comedown horrible and kind of trippy


----------



## ResinTeeth

North Carolina-I highly recommend the green and pink pistols, rolled them 4 times in 3 weeks. My friend got a white heart last time though and judging by his description of the effects I suspect a possible piperizine.


----------



## eezeekial

anyone partying in louisiana over the holidays?


----------



## 11abc11

eezeekial said:


> anyone partying in louisiana over the holidays?



me lol


----------



## eezeekial

11abc11 said:


> me lol



what are you eating


----------



## ascend337

What about yellow dolphins, blue dolphins, and green broken hearts (or also green broken arrows)?  Anybody got any knowledge about any of these?  They are around, but don't have time to check em properly.  Time is getting tight for NYE and I need to find good ones (or at minimum decent ones).


----------



## 11abc11

ascend337 said:


> What about yellow dolphins, blue dolphins, and green broken hearts (or also green broken arrows)?  Anybody got any knowledge about any of these?  They are around, but don't have time to check em properly.  Time is getting tight for NYE and I need to find good ones (or at minimum decent ones).



They are good. These were some of the last real mdma pills that were in the nola area.


----------



## 11abc11

eezeekial said:


> what are you eating



blue middle fingers


----------



## D's

Had shity white ladys, or doves(B.R)LA;. diddnt feel shit.
Pink spades tho were strongggg euphoria.


----------



## ascend337

11abc11 said:


> They are good. These were some of the last real mdma pills that were in the nola area.



Thanks for the info, but do you mean they are "all" good?  Or which ones?


----------



## 11abc11

ascend337 said:


> Thanks for the info, but do you mean they are "all" good?  Or which ones?




I believe the green hearts were the best but all made you roll. They do have some speed in them though.


----------



## D's

just came across some white louie vuittons (LV). bought a 10 pack for this new years. letcha kno how they are.


----------



## julybrasil

Green Asteroids in Florida?


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

over new years the yellow msns buddies, pink mda ladys, and yellow dolphins were around florida and they were the bombshit


----------



## NashvilleOCman21

people from tenn who love oc's??


----------



## rath

Anyone know what's going around the Summerville-Charleston, SC area?


----------



## ascend337

ate some infinity pills and pac-mans for NYE... not, defintiely NOT mdma, but did have a great, intensely visual trip for a long time.  Didn't sleep much the next day though.  These musta been the bzp pills I have heard so many pills around are....  it was not a terrible experience, but definitely was not what I was looking for.  I am old school Kingfisher from 1988...what the hell has happened to the damn scene?


----------



## DJ NEXUS

ascend337 said:


> ate some infinity pills and pac-mans for NYE... not, defintiely NOT mdma, but did have a great, intensely visual trip for a long time.  Didn't sleep much the next day though.  These musta been the bzp pills I have heard so many pills around are....  it was not a terrible experience, but definitely was not what I was looking for.  I am old school Kingfisher from 1988...what the hell has happened to the damn scene?





   Kingfish in the house! You`re older school than me. Sorry you got a piperzine,but don`t worry there are still ok roll`s around. These days you have to be ready to buy up as many as you can when you find the good stuff! 

  Ahh memories of the little warehouse out in the middle of no where......


----------



## ascend337

DJ NEXUS said:


> Kingfish in the house! You`re older school than me. Sorry you got a piperzine,but don`t worry there are still ok roll`s around. These days you have to be ready to buy up as many as you can when you find the good stuff!
> 
> Ahh memories of the little warehouse out in the middle of no where......



Yeah, specially a one night revival in 2004 there called End of Days.... Nexus its me from Laffy town...the one who threw End of Days.


----------



## ascend337

*Green Superman???  x2*

ate 4 small green supermans Saturday night...they were great..  They were dark green, small, hard pressed and nice clean superman impression.  I had good info that these were the real deal and they were.  I did my testing the ole' fashion way and ate em.  Glad I did!

Got 10 new green supermans, but these are wafer-like....still hard pressed, with clean logo.  I'll update on this soon.  Going to test these with a kit.

Only info I have found on this new green superman was:  

Green Superman  
Date Submitted:  May 15, 2007, 1:43 pm GMT 
Submitted By:  valleydes 
Name:  Green Superman 

These new ones look just like those.

{{{UPDATE:}}}  
Test #1 - Turned dark blue to black very quickly  (this was real good)
Test #2 - Turned a curious purple blue, but this is good too
Test #3 - turned a dark brown sorta, but the important thing is it did not turn orange or yellow

Result:  These should be good.

{{UPDATE}}}
They are good.  They are super clean.


----------



## eversharp

Hi all, does any one have any info on green scorpions? They're light green and domed on both sides, some of the stamps on the pills are worn off, some aren't. Any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## onceinawhile

Just got my test kit and I hope I can score something that isn't filled with a crapload of speed before i'm down in Miami around March :/

please keep event names anonymous, this is for your safety and the safety of others.  thanks


----------



## 305roller

*please help*

anyone have any info on blue or green apples in miami no tester yet please help


----------



## ascend337

305roller needs test info on pills and is in Miami.....

onceinawhile (also in Miami) just posted he just got a kit and....

well.... am I the only one here who sees a potential beneficial PM between the two?


----------



## 11abc11

Is there anything good in the Nola area?


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

i beg you PLEASE...WATCH OUT FOR DIRTY,HORRIBLE,DISGUSTING rolls in Raleigh...there was def a lil bit of MDMA in them, but after the first 30 minutes or so it was str8 DYSPHORIA from there on out...i couldn't listen to music...i curled up on my couch begging for the shit to stop...i actually took a fuckin 0.5mg klonopin to ease that shit up...and why the FUCK would i ever want to ease up a roll?  imagine begging for a "roll" to stop while at the same time not being able to listen to music...thats just fucking insane...MDMA+music = the greatest combination in the history of combinations

the ones i got were pretty crumbled so there really was no stamp...but i took 2 and i seriously dont know wtf imma do with the 3rd one....my mind is blown...i'm a 5 on the regular type dude...but these shits were absolutely horrendous...vomiting...vomiting....vomiting...dysphoria is really the only word i can think of, cuz it was the exact opposite of euphoria, which mdma is the goddess of...im in utter disgust


----------



## RavenousBlonde

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> i beg you PLEASE...WATCH OUT FOR DIRTY,HORRIBLE,DISGUSTING rolls in Raleigh...there was def a lil bit of MDMA in them, but after the first 30 minutes or so it was str8 DYSPHORIA from there on out...i couldn't listen to music...i curled up on my couch begging for the shit to stop...i actually took a fuckin 0.5mg klonopin to ease that shit up...and why the FUCK would i ever want to ease up a roll?  imagine begging for a "roll" to stop while at the same time not being able to listen to music...thats just fucking insane...MDMA+music = the greatest combination in the history of combinations
> 
> the ones i got were pretty crumbled so there really was no stamp...but i took 2 and i seriously dont know wtf imma do with the 3rd one....my mind is blown...i'm a 5 on the regular type dude...but these shits were absolutely horrendous...vomiting...vomiting....vomiting...dysphoria is really the only word i can think of, cuz it was the exact opposite of euphoria, which mdma is the goddess of...im in utter disgust



Sounds like you've fallen victim to the piperazine flood.    No testing kit anymore?  Too bad you couldn't distinguish the stamps, there is a Piperazine Pill thread over in Pill Reports Discussion, you might wanna check it out.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

here's the (shitty) pics i was able to take:


*NSFW*:


----------



## ResinTeeth

I'm also in the Raleigh area. All my friend has gotten lately has been pipes (most being outpressed and all having large white specks. Also the transformer and ninja turtle heads are floating around). We did get yellow pradas and yellow ponies a few weeks back and they were alright, low-medium MDxx content. The prada I believe tasted fucked up though so I don't know what was used as a binder. If anyone can still get a hold of the pistol presses they are highly recommended, medium-high medium MDxx content, very clean pills.


----------



## tribalDJ

the .G MDA ones were awesome when I was using a lot about a 1 1/2 years ago, I got a hold of some that looked exactly the same a few months back and even plugging felt almost nothing! Anyone know if there was a bad/fake batch?


----------



## northskyfla

Yellow infinitis and pinkish LVs in south florida, whats the word on these?


----------



## Pretty_Kitty

Try adding an email to ur account.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

tribalDJ said:


> the .G MDA ones were awesome when I was using a lot about a 1 1/2 years ago, I got a hold of some that looked exactly the same a few months back and even plugging felt almost nothing! Anyone know if there was a bad/fake batch?



Those pills where everywhere and felt like forever, so of course some fakes were bound to pop up.... so yes there were fakes.

There were many differeny variations of the g's to.

MDA alone, MDMA alone, about equal mix of MDA/MDMA, and some with a VERY small amount of mdma with a large dose of mda. 

All the ones that were real which was the majority.... that I ran into, were medium-high quality. %)


----------



## lichenlad

*wnc molly*

There is some wonderful white powder in capsules going around asheville right now.  Beautiful, clean, smacky roll with visual & audial hallucinations.  .  Reminds me of the old days.


----------



## thehaight954

miami, every weekend it's different. Green cupids tested mdma/mda fun as fuck slight visual good clean mdma, come down was easy sleeping not a problem. Roosters grayish pipes obv shitty high that i did not like. Blue stars nice press with a circle imprint low mdxx/speed. Ladies!!! G's up hoe's down orange clean as fuck. Orange scorpions mdxx med to low.
This is a period of like a month. Same person switches it up a lot mostly fire though. I say don't fuck with a pill unless its clean mdma. 
I here a lot of ppl talk shit bout cupids i have a test and the marquis went black in like a sec my boy had these str8 for like 2 months the best pill i have come across yet eazy come down dont feel all shitty.
Theres more thought that i didnt buy or test blue apples, pink k9's, 305's,Louis Vatons specks in it looked dirty as fuck lol.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

k...more rolls in raleigh, nc...green "$"s and red naked ladies...the green's i know are very nicely pressed, the topside has a beveled edge and the $ is imprinted (pressed in, not sticking out)...the back side sticks out a lil, as opposed to the front side which, aside from the imprint, is pretty much flat

the red naked lades idk what they look like, i just know those 2 are around...and from what i've heard, alot of the beans around this area come from NY

anybody with any info would be much appreciated!

edit: they possibly could have come from DC too


*NSFW*: 

























EDIT: PillReports entry http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14893


----------



## eezeekial

Any word on the green and blue butterflies in south louisiana??  There are a bunch around for Mardi Gras


----------



## Ultiman

Red Apples in Miami= FIREEEEEEE MDA pure did them last weekend good ass roll


----------



## Atlien3

fresh batch of beans in ATL, lots of good Molly around and various pressed pills, Louis Vutton, Naked ladies (red, green, yellow) Atlanta Braves (new) and huge white snowmen


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

not talking any smack but those atlanta braves were fake as fake gets last year not even a pip nothing....the LVS are bomb, 2oclockbeanfiend those $ bills were the absolute shit thanks for the reccomendation... i have seen some white ladys going around with a G on the bottom but when i jumped on them my peoples said they werent very strong  been looking for some molly in central fl forever to no avail....


----------



## GlowsInTheDark

Any word on what to be on the lookout for in Miami?

I know, I know...tested is always best, but that just doesn't seem practical while down there.

Thanks.

do not mention specific event names, ESPECIALLY when talking about illegal substances.


----------



## tylerburnam

anyone in southern KY gettin anything?? 6-month dry spell where im at


----------



## Cloudy

any info on yellow 420's and orange with white specks naked lady in NC,  Asheville area?


----------



## Miamiroll

anything on orange middle fingers or (fuck you's) with the finger raised?


----------



## Alchemist

Anyone have any info on these.


Green outpressed Maple leaf.

Red/purple Air Jordan

Orange Chanels

Teal blue Butterflies

Whiteish pink Naked lady facing right

all in the sav, georgia area


----------



## SunnyLeopard

Anyone taken white decepticon heads? How was it? I got one and it was gonna be my first roll but I tasted it and it burned like pipes. Here's my report: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15415

Does anyone know any GOOD pills going around Hot Springs, AR?


----------



## eezeekial

Just tested these in southern louisiana

Purple Cherries
Green 420's
Purple Palm Trees

none of them had any reaction with the test kit, suspected bzp


----------



## Belibaby

shoutout to all my kandi kids in miami (6 DAYS BABY!!!) do u kno any fire rolls that r out in about in the area right now that r fire? my friend is sellin white arrows but i have NO IDEA if theyre good or not at all cuz on pillreports there r no reports on them at all whatsoever nd i need to find out asap! if there r any other awesome rolls right now that u kno about can u inform me ASAP! all i kno for sure that besides those arrows, i heard that the lady g batches over here r fire (not sum bunk shit like in the past) and the red buddhas too


----------



## AMTDan

Belibaby said:


> shoutout to all my kandi kids in miami (6 DAYS BABY!!!) do u kno any fire rolls that r out in about in the area right now that r fire? my friend is sellin white arrows but i have NO IDEA if theyre good or not at all cuz on pillreports there r no reports on them at all whatsoever nd i need to find out asap! if there r any other awesome rolls right now that u kno about can u inform me ASAP! all i kno for sure that besides those arrows, i heard that the lady g batches over here r fire (not sum bunk shit like in the past) and the red buddhas too



White arrows are 400 mg anacin tablets. aka aspirin and caffeine. search on goodle images for anacin, most likely you will see them there


----------



## Chinafly

Belibaby said:


> shoutout to all my kandi kids in miami (6 DAYS BABY!!!) do u kno any fire rolls that r out in about in the area right now that r fire? my friend is sellin white arrows but i have NO IDEA if theyre good or not at all cuz on pillreports there r no reports on them at all whatsoever nd i need to find out asap! if there r any other awesome rolls right now that u kno about can u inform me ASAP! all i kno for sure that besides those arrows, i heard that the lady g batches over here r fire (not sum bunk shit like in the past) and the red buddhas too but idk where to get em at. help a kandi girl out!!!



Hey Belibaby!  Here's my report on Paul Franks (Monkey) in Miami.
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15269

They are tested clean.  Unfortunately I won't be taking them until a month from now for a club outing.

Hope this helps.
chinafly


----------



## skittles07

Miamiroll said:


> anything on orange middle fingers or (fuck you's) with the finger raised?



dude i saw u asking bout these on the other site...im trying to find out about these too...not happy with the reports


----------



## gringojon106

What up to all my Miami people in the house! I got a hook up with some purple lady G's and some purple spades. Anyone have any info on these beans , Im tired of buying and testing just to throw them away! Miamiroll if you got some info let a brother know! (NO)


----------



## sfoozball55

Anybody know anything about the red supermans in Miami right now?


----------



## Styrofoam Cheeto

Anyone know anything about red chanels? domed on back, hard press, but the press is larger than the ones on PR.....Could also be called Guccis, for the logo is cc...Has purple specks as well.


----------



## southernsmoke

a batch of rolls just came through statesboro and savannah Georgia. i havent really been able to find any of them on pillreports.com or any of the forums. they are raised white t-shirts, purple raised letter NY yankees, yellow raised letter double G gucci, white mercedes, and blue imprinted apples. i dont have a test kit so i dont know whats in them exactly. a lot of people took them during spring break and had mixed results. i tried the apples, white tees and guccis. the apples were definitely real and worked great. the white tees were very weak and i didnt feel anything from the guccis. i think there is a new batch in town so i will check those out as soon as i get them.


----------



## waterfreak

orange thinking man\michael phelps with a G coming out his butt....they are fire. south eaet louisiana area

tested very well
heres my report:

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15627


----------



## Pengwin

LV's with the crosed CC's for channel i guess? in va these things are pressed pro the cc's are out and the LV in but perfectly round and smooth. seen a blue one and a yellow one anyone know whats up on these suspected content mda not speedy at all.


----------



## DJ NEXUS

Anything going around Baton Rouge worth getting? Also anything I should avoid?


----------



## fakeplastictrees

Alchemist said:


> Anyone have any info on these.
> 
> 
> Green outpressed Maple leaf.
> 
> Red/purple Air Jordan
> 
> Orange Chanels
> 
> Teal blue Butterflies
> 
> Whiteish pink Naked lady facing right
> 
> all in the sav, georgia area



I found an orange chanel and white right-facing naked chick.. both allegedly from Georgia. Ever find out if they're decent?


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

be on the lookout for some very fine grade molly powder in FL........ looks like sand, off white, not too chunky......AFOAF aquired some and said it was the real deal holyfield.....


----------



## Trixxxie

I'm so friggin jealous, we just came across some really shitty purple mercedes, that are everybody sick, tested for dxm. .


----------



## chewEmup

*Yellow Lightning bolts South Louisiana/South Mississippi*

Has anyone tried these? They were really soft almost crumbly, and they came with a batch of orange pills but I couldn't make out the press on it. They were pressed in and weren't waxy at all.

I didn't really like these pills at all.. They weren't speedy enough. I was pretty much floored out, chewing on my face for eight hours. There was a little mdma in them but I was just too fucked up to have any real happy feelings. Very strange pills. We ended up just smoking a shit load of weed which made the effects from the pills much more trippy. I'm pretty sure they weren't pipes but I could be wrong.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

merging with the appropriate pill discussion thread. 

please pay attention to where you are posting.  you posted this in our archive which is used for storage only.


----------



## Alchemist

fakeplastictrees said:


> I found an orange chanel and white right-facing naked chick.. both allegedly from Georgia. Ever find out if they're decent?



hate to break the bad news for you, but those are straight amphetamines.  Pure garbage.


----------



## fakeplastictrees

Alchemist said:


> hate to break the bad news for you, but those are straight amphetamines.  Pure garbage.




Thanks for the heads up nonetheless. Works out 'cause after not being able to find them anywhere online, I said fuck it and got rid of em. Right before you posted that actually heh.

Also got an orange outpress wutang along with the other two I mentioned, which a friend of mine consumed. He fell asleep an hour after taking it. VA/TN area, but supposedly came from GA. If that helps anyone..


----------



## DJ NEXUS

Any info. on pink capital letter A in the Baton Rouge area?


----------



## DJ NEXUS

DJ NEXUS said:


> Any info. on pink capital letter A in the Baton Rouge area?




   They were excellent! More red than pink and I would have to say mdma medium. Hear there are multiple colors running about that are all suppose to be as good.


----------



## 11abc11

Yea and there is a yellow batch that is a little better than the red batch


----------



## tylerwashere

anyone know of anything in south FL?

last ones i had were orange nike's (pretty good, 2 had me rolling FACE, but bad comedown), different color transformers (or decepticon or whatever) and pink and yellow dogs (bunk)


----------



## Suitcase

I took two of the light green turtles tonight and they are complete crap.
Like many have said most likely Piperazine with a minute amount of MDMA.
Small body buzz, and mostly on worked as a decent stimulant.  Had my mind in a decent place but not worth the money.
Don't buy these if you can help it.


----------



## Yippee Skippy

I had some Pink Glocks in Central Florida the other day that were pretty good.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Glad to see some quality hitting the area ;-)


----------



## PhatBuddha428

*monkeys in S.FL*

okay so recently i picked up about 10 monkeys(paul frank/space monkey?). 3 of them are green, and the rest are yellow. these monkeys have little specks of color in them also. anyone have any info on these particular rolls? let me know asap!


*NSFW*:


----------



## bavm

FIRE


EDIT:  
Tried to send you a PM but can't yet.  Tested/consumed these myself this last weekend.  Well known good press, even better than the ones that were around for ultra.

hint: start with a yellow and follow up with green


----------



## ladyinthesky

no one will be able to tell you most likely 
have you checked out www.pillreports.com?


----------



## sublimestateomind

fire fire fire fire


----------



## bavm

monkeys are back in effect in central florida, matching and/or beating the last batch around

red sirus dogs are funtimes as well.

no event names please.  thank you


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

mergy mergy


----------



## jamaica0535

tryp2nite85x said:


> Anyone know anything about blue omegas or green stars?? I've heard some sketchy things about the green stars, some good, some bad (like a 2-cx type substance)... I wouldn't even bother with them if they didn't come in the same batch as some legit looking, left facing, one legged ladies.  Just curious as to others experiences bc I havent heard anything about blue omegas(horseshoes)... thanks alot, any input appreciated.



I have come across blue, yellow, and orange stars, and i hear there are also purple ones.... 

Very nicely pressed pills, a little chalky, 5 pointed star with a ring around the edge of the pill, the other side is blank and flat. Pill thickness varies but from all of the stars i have eaten, all fucking bomb.... People are saying they are MDA, very clean pills as well... 

If you ever come across these stars, please do not pop more than 2 unless you can eat serious amounts of pills. The quality is fantastic, i originally only planned to eat 1 last night, due to a combination of peer pressure and police i ended up eating 3 through the night.... On just 3 of these things i had the feeling of "i took way too much" 1.5 would probably be just right... 

These things seemed to come around about April and have been around since then, the stars and mollly are the only things i have been eating...

anyone else seen any of the orange, blue, yellow, or purple stars in the Ga area?


----------



## chewEmup

anybody know about blue doves, pink supermans or blue ferraris?


----------



## Vida Infra

Glad so see some good pills going around!


----------



## subisjustokay

"pill discussion" is kind of broad at it seems as most are referencing xtc in there post but I had a question for Georgians...

Anyone notice a drop in the availability of Roxi's (30mg) in the past month or two?? They used to FLOOD this place and lately I haven't heard from any of my old contacts and when I have it seems the price is RISING so that usually indicates a shortage... Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this? or it's just my town?


----------



## Atlien3

subisjustokay said:


> "pill discussion" is kind of broad at it seems as most are referencing xtc in there post but I had a question for Georgians...
> 
> Anyone notice a drop in the availability of Roxi's (30mg) in the past month or two?? They used to FLOOD this place and lately I haven't heard from any of my old contacts and when I have it seems the price is RISING so that usually indicates a shortage... Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this? or it's just my town?



Plenty of them here in Atlanta, but then again there is plenty of EVERYTHING here.


----------



## subisjustokay

^ Yea I figured that would be the case, oh well maybe they will be making their way back down here in the coming days... I try to avoid the streets of ATL for any ANYTHING I' might be looking for... 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Atlien3

subisjustokay said:


> ^ Yea I figured that would be the case, oh well maybe they will be making their way back down here in the coming days... I try to avoid the streets of ATL for any ANYTHING I' might be looking for...
> 
> Thanks for the reply!



You dont have to hit the streets, you can find that in nice areas of town like Buckhead.


----------



## subisjustokay

^ Buckhead is a great place to hang.... haven't been there since I quit going to the bars/clubs... Didn't they close a lot of them down?? I know Mako's is gone but I heard they closed a lot of them...


----------



## Atlien3

subisjustokay said:


> ^ Buckhead is a great place to hang.... haven't been there since I quit going to the bars/clubs... Didn't they close a lot of them down?? I know Mako's is gone but I heard they closed a lot of them...



Yea Buckhead died down a few years ago after all the shootings and fights started breaking out. Everyone partys in Midtown now.


----------



## waterfreak

white chanel's in the new oreans area....tested real good

anyone else had these?


----------



## nakoma74

Pink "two pistols" in the bay area of Fl?  I haven't seen them yet, heard they're fire, but everyone says that about their pills don't they?  I'm getting them tonight, and will be testing them, but I'd like to know if anyone has any info.


*Update*  These are actually double pressed.  A glock on the front, and on the back.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Those paul frank monkeys are the dankest pills around...


----------



## pntgio

Liquid1nsanity said:


> Those paul frank monkeys are the dankest pills around...



Same thing my boy told me who had a purple one. Im hoping to find some. Last good pills I had were mac apples (not the outpressed waxy ones) those were pretty nice. Amazing visuals, fast come up, and smooth come down. 1+weed=


----------



## bavm

liquid1nsanity said:


> those paul frank monkeys are the dankest pills around...



=d

=d


----------



## oldschoollude

south MS:  blue dolphins=garbage   red A's: ok, speedy  yellow A's: pretty good, good club roll   blue falcons: amazing, great feel and visuals   organge falcons: pretty good, kinda speedy for me   prupleish red butterflies: pretty weak but ok if you took 3 or so  yellow Butterflies: little better than the red but still kinda weak  blue sex: ok good chill roll and slight visuals.....  thats whats been here in the last month or so..... still see a little bit of each floating around here but mostly the blue sex tabs


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Monkeys monkeys monkeys


----------



## SCfratter

Got some yellow infinity pressed pills and some canadian flag oupresses - both yellow.  Ditched the outpresses b/c I suspected Pipes in them.  
Has anyone had experience with any yellow infinity pills in the SC area?  Going to a rave this weekend and really want to consume but the pill report was kind of mixed.  Here is the link:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15230


----------



## SCfratter

Anyone had any experience with these infinitys?  Trying to take them tomorrow night or round up something else if they are no bueno


----------



## Heroin Girl

> Anyone had any experience with these infinitys? Trying to take them tomorrow night or round up something else if they are no bueno


I didn't test them, but I got some really good ones about two months ago. But there was one in a skittle bag that was bunk about three weeks ago. I'd get something else just in case. 

I recently got some white G's Up, Hoes Down that were really good. A friend took a green, outpressed Rocawear that left him throwing up all night and really out of it, although he'd done quite a few other drugs a few hours before, so it may have been something to do with that


----------



## pntgio

Has anyone tried the outpressed blue revolvers going around miami? I cant find any reports on them but i wanna know if they are worth picking up.


----------



## @lterEgo

^ it's not looking too good. i'm suspicious of all outpressed pills, and this report seems to confirm they are piperazines. no reaction from any of the test kits


----------



## pntgio

Yea i saw that report. I doubt they are from the same batch. The ones i can get look pretty nicely done. Ive was told they were good from the guy who has them but i dont know how to take his word. Id really like to know before i buy them for friday. i dont wanna get piped after a 3 month break


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

There are now outpress paul frank monkeys that are fire as well...


----------



## pntgio

Well the blue revolvers were good but not the best. Id say mdma med. and some sort of upper but in small amounts. Overall not a bad pill.


----------



## rollmachine

Does anyone know anything about Blue Batmans?  All I know is that they are blue and impressed.  I saw 1 good report on pillreports that says its MDxx High but they did not test the pills, so to me that report is useless.  Also, on Pillreports, there is an Outpressed Batman, and a Batman with a smiley face on 1 side.  My friend said neither of those r what he can get.  Just a straight up batman on 1 side and nothing on the other.  Any info would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## pntgio

rollmachine said:


> Does anyone know anything about Blue Batmans?  All I know is that they are blue and impressed.  I saw 1 good report on pillreports that says its MDxx High but they did not test the pills, so to me that report is useless.  Also, on Pillreports, there is an Outpressed Batman, and a Batman with a smiley face on 1 side.  My friend said neither of those r what he can get.  Just a straight up batman on 1 side and nothing on the other.  Any info would be greatly appriciated.



http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1722

These might be it.


----------



## rollmachine

Those are the ones I believe them to be...but I am still wondering what people have to say about them.  Please share any info you may have on these if you have seen them or have taken them.


----------



## @lterEgo

Liquid1nsanity said:


> There are now outpress paul frank monkeys that are fire as well...



did you test these with a kit? nothing personal to you at all, but i do hear people giving rave reviews of pills that are known to be piperazines. i think sometimes people eat these BZP (or whatever) pills, feel rushy and buzzy and generally "fucked up", and assume they've ingested mdma. 

the subjective opinions of random party kids will only take you so far.


----------



## Xyzpdq0121

This is not a post about looking for anything or trying to make contacts... But has anyone noticed a shortage in the Atlanta area. There has been little post new on PR and seems like the city is in kind of a slump right now.


----------



## bavm

idk about atlanta

but 8lbs of mdma powder just got busted in daytona beach the other day.

thats 8lbs that could be going toward my belly.


----------



## pntgio

bavm said:


> idk about atlanta
> 
> but 8lbs of mdma powder just got busted in daytona beach the other day.
> 
> thats 8lbs that could be going toward my belly.



or me! so close, yet so far. damn it!


----------



## ladybuhhg

*paul frank*

paul frank monkeys r fireeeeeeeeeeeee.
blue,red,yellow,orange,purple.
&& pink transformer heads, hittin south florida everywherrre.
fueggoo fueeggoo


----------



## pntgio

ladybuhhg said:


> paul frank monkeys r fireeeeeeeeeeeee.
> blue,red,yellow,orange,purple.
> && pink transformer heads, hittin south florida everywherrre.
> fueggoo fueeggoo



my friend had 2 of the pink transformers the night i had blue revolvers. I would love to see test results of the transformers.


----------



## pntgio

pntgio said:


> my friend had 2 of the pink transformers the night i had blue revolvers. I would love to see test results of the transformers.



well i dont have test results but I did have a pretty damn good time on 2 pink transformers of my own. I double dropped (chewed) both and 45 minutes after dropping I could already tell it was gonna be amazing  they have meth in em
but overall a good medium strength mdxx + adulterants.


----------



## f0ssil

ladybuhhg said:


> && *pink transformer heads,*



up in NC, they're BZP/TFMPP. stay the hell away from those piperazines folks  they're running rampant here lately.

would love to see the monkeys make their way up here though.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

@lterEgo said:


> did you test these with a kit? nothing personal to you at all, but i do hear people giving rave reviews of pills that are known to be piperazines. i think sometimes people eat these BZP (or whatever) pills, feel rushy and buzzy and generally "fucked up", and assume they've ingested mdma.
> 
> the subjective opinions of random party kids will only take you so far.



http://yfrog.com/07cimg0999fj
Sorry didn't see what you posted for a while. It's all good ,  I know everyone is all up on the pipe train right now, but I've been in the game since 1998 and I know my stuff. Wouldn't just run my mouth about bad pills. The monkey's in general have made a HUGE name for themselve's in the area.


----------



## @lterEgo

yeah, everyone definitely seems to be loving the monkeys. maybe some will cross my path for love parade this coming weekend - i wouldn't mind sampling what appears to be the hottest pills in the country right now


----------



## Bearlove

Mods I hope you dont mind me popping this in here 

Dont forget you only have a few days left to apply for the new moderator position for Pillreports . 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=463859

After the close day we will be having a good look through the applications and picking somebody to join the team and help out around the US threads 

Good Luck


----------



## shrimps2004

anyone come across the yellow "?vortex/tornado?" im not sure what it is but i got them in MIAMI and i was wondering if their good


----------



## Trixxxie

wondering about purple hearts, some are a dark purple and some almost have a yellow or brown tint to them with a very shallow heart press in the central fl area..............cant find em in pill reports, anyone come across these?


----------



## pntgio

I havent heard about either of those pills sadly, so I cant offer any insight. But what I can do is tell you to get a test kit so you wont have to play the guessing game with what your taking.


----------



## Trixxxie

PHP:
	



I have a test kit, they turned black, but slowly. After taking them them had VERY VERY little MDMA if any. They were the trippiest pills. I loved the lights, things were morphing, music sounded distorted at different times, but had no lovey feeling. Come down was miserable, coldnt sleep and was very dizzy the next day. I like Tripping but because the after effects were so miserable I wouldn't reccomend these pills to anyone And I won't be taking any pills that don't turn black right away.....


----------



## pntgio

Trixxxie said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a test kit, they turned black, but slowly. After taking them them had VERY VERY little MDMA if any. They were the trippiest pills. I loved the lights, things were morphing, music sounded distorted at different times, but had no lovey feeling. Come down was miserable, coldnt sleep and was very dizzy the next day. I like Tripping but because the after effects were so miserable I wouldn't reccomend these pills to anyone And I won't be taking any pills that don't turn black right away.....



Post a pic of the results. These might have been MDxx + a RC maybe? Did it fizz? maybe BZP mixed in. Sucks that all the pills out there cant be cali pokeballs or the windy city mints.


----------



## Trixxxie

Will retest and post pictures over the weekend


----------



## atc54

Trixxxie said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a test kit, they turned black, but slowly. After taking them them had VERY VERY little MDMA if any. They were the trippiest pills. I loved the lights, things were morphing, music sounded distorted at different times, but had no lovey feeling. Come down was miserable, coldnt sleep and was very dizzy the next day. I like Tripping but because the after effects were so miserable I wouldn't reccomend these pills to anyone And I won't be taking any pills that don't turn black right away.....



sounds to me like a dxm type trip. did the trip all feel like a dream?


----------



## Sammy B

Has anyone seen a red outpressed apple in these parts? Looks pretty similar to http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=17202 those, but with a slightly pinkish color to it. Taste test was a bitter acidic. I'm assuming it is garbage and should be avoided? No testing kit here, mainly because this is something I stay away from. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## capetowndown

Sammy B, avoid it.  Flush them.  Sorry you wasted you're money.


----------



## Sammy B

Ah, I only had the one, so it's no big loss. A learning experience at least, avoid outpressed pills. Do you think it's logical to look up on a specific bean before you buy them?


----------



## @lterEgo

hell yeah it's logical - why not use all the resources available to you?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Sammy B said:


> Ah, I only had the one, so it's no big loss. A learning experience at least, avoid outpressed pills. Do you think it's logical to look up on a specific bean before you buy them?


Normally I would say don't assume that all outpressed pills are bunk or any drug other than MDMA. But, I have personally encountered at least 10 different pressed pills, all outpressed design. All fake aka another substance than MDMA. And all my other friends who have gotten similar types of pills agree.

And of course its logical to look up beans! In high school we depended on pillreports for everything!


----------



## seafoodcannibal

I've been scouring pill reports for weeks for ones that matched the ones we had..found some that were close, but no cigar. Bought them in upstate South Carolina. Dealer said they got them from New Hampshire/New England area. White rats, blue transformers (autobots), green transformers (decepticons), green monkeys (not frank...full body monkeys w/ long tails. pale green w/ lil paler green specks). All of these were very nicely pressed, almost too nice. Inpressed not outpressed.  we dropped 2 blues and .5 white...nothing. a little tingly, a little hyper, had to pee a lot. then we did 2 greens each. Nothing. NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING. nothing related to what I used to get. not even 1 iota of a dilated pupil or rubbing my hands together. It's a damned shame. We tried to get something going but 5 hours later, still nothing, so we went to sleep. I would've gotten more from an adderall. I almost cried b/c it was the first i'd come in contact with in 5 years. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## seafoodcannibal

If you come across any of the pills I listed above, DO NOT BUY. I was just told by the stupid girl that "of course they didn't work, they expire after 3 days". 
Spartanburg Area Beware.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

seafoodcannibal said:


> I was just told by the stupid girl that "of course they didn't work, they expire after 3 days".



8)  Oh jeez.  What an ignorant person.

MDxx will outlive you if stored properly.  Keep in a cool, dark, dry place and you can take them 20 years from now and they'll be active.

The scene is not as it was 5 years ago.  A testing kit is necessary these days, ever thought about getting one?


----------



## seafoodcannibal

i did think about it but didn't have time between getting them and time off from life to partake to wait for shipping time. we're old and have jobs and family. Idiotic sounding as that is, as I do know that chemicals aren't to be played around with.


----------



## @lterEgo

seafoodcannibal said:


> I was just told by the stupid girl that "of course they didn't work, they expire after 3 days".



omg this has got to be one of the most ridiculous excuses for selling bunk pills that i've ever heard. what the fuck was supposed to be in these, fresh goat's milk or something? please don't ever buy anything from this girl again.


----------



## seafoodcannibal

@lterEgo said:


> omg this has got to be one of the most ridiculous excuses for selling bunk pills that i've ever heard. what the fuck was supposed to be in these, fresh goat's milk or something? please don't ever buy anything from this girl again.



Fresh goats milk probably would've done more for me. The girl will never get my money again and she knows i'm putting it up all over msg boards to steer clear of them. Probably won't help tho.


----------



## exscapinreality8

anyone from northwest arkansas area be warned.. alot of anacin tablets being sold as rolls.  report i did on pillreports    http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19209


----------



## ascend337

Try the Blue Lips that are going are around, but only in very small quantities down here 'bout 80 miles North of the Gulf.  Guy had 'em from a trip to Netherlands.  Great, they are.

{added later}:
Couldn't manage to add details the other night.  The blue lips are light bluish/whitish in color, clean pressed in logo of lip (upper and bottom).  Hard pressed pill with very bitter taste (which is soooo lovely).  Water consumption is a recommended exercise about 40 to 50 minutes in.  Peak at about 1 hr 30 minutes in.  Down slowly and without the "cracks."  Entire roll lasted about 4 hrs 30minutes on a one pill dose.  Very strong pill, not the strongest I've ever eaten (*circa 1989), but close enough for our recent "cloudy" times.  The purple keys that made the rounds around mid 2004 were in this level category, but not as strong a dose... two purple keys would be on par with one blue lip pill.

I've been out of the game in earnest for about two years, but reading recent reports, it seems the scene has turned to greed and/or bullshit.  What happened to the scene?


----------



## thissongiscalled

I had one of the white lips, came with another (orange?) lip and a off white naked lady (double stacked in refrence to width, the other two were a wee bit thicker) 

No mdma, if any i didnt feel it. Maybe a small amount of speed/pipe.


----------



## ascend337

hmm, haven't seen the white lips.  The blue lips were last around it seems in 2005 and mid 2006.  See Pill Reports info.  The ones I had looked very similiar except the blue was lighter.  Did not have a 3 part test kit, but I know the difference between bullshit and great shit (I've had both before after all).

Anyways, cheers!


----------



## Atlien3

ascend337 said:


> Try the Blue Lips that are going are around, but only in very small quantities down here 'bout 80 miles North of the Gulf.  Guy had 'em from a trip to Netherlands.  Great, they are.
> 
> {added later}:
> Couldn't manage to add details the other night.  The blue lips are light bluish/whitish in color, clean pressed in logo of lip (upper and bottom).  Hard pressed pill with very bitter taste (which is soooo lovely).  Water consumption is a recommended exercise about 40 to 50 minutes in.  Peak at about 1 hr 30 minutes in.  Down slowly and without the "cracks."  Entire roll lasted about 4 hrs 30minutes on a one pill dose.  Very strong pill, not the strongest I've ever eaten (*circa 1989), but close enough for our recent "cloudy" times.  The purple keys that made the rounds around mid 2004 were in this level category, but not as strong a dose... two purple keys would be on par with one blue lip pill.
> 
> I've been out of the game in earnest for about two years, but reading recent reports, it seems the scene has turned to greed and/or bullshit.  What happened to the scene?



They are coming out of Atlanta and now New Orleans, they are bonafide MDMA.


----------



## mahldawg

howdy yall. new user here. first off thanks to everyone who contributes here. i dont have much to contribute as far as pressies go, but when the real shardy mdma is around, i know whats up. anyways not good to hear about that daytona bust...

so i had a friend in MIA calling me pumping up these paul frank monkey's telling me they are some of the best that has been around in a minute now, anyways i picked up a bunch of them on the low, and mixed in were some pink baby milo's. looks kinda similar to the paul frank monkeys but different... i looked on PR and found greenish baby milo's. has anyone had any of the pink ones? it has a ring around the whole pill, what is that called a bevel or something? forgive me, again i like to stay with the pure and dont venture outside of my box much...

i am stoked on trying the paul franks but i dont want to try the others before i get some kind of report on them. thanks in advance.

these are out of MIA


----------



## bavm

stick with the paul franks.  1-2 of those and u should be straight.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19107#comment168999

^i believe those are what you are describing with the baby milos.  haven't heard anything good on those in this area at all either.


----------



## pntgio

There are some blue transformers (Autobot cutout) in the MIA area that are indeed MDMA. Good luck finding em :D


----------



## pntgio

Anyone hear anything about some orange lg's (inpressed) ? Im in miami boys and girls


----------



## pntgio

There has been paul franks that are outpressed lately around miami. They are believed to be pipes+MDxx but only enough to fool a test kit.


----------



## chewEmup

I have heard all the paul frank imprinted pills are legit.. My dealer said he has green, yellow, and blue. Anybody know about the blues?


----------



## pntgio

chewEmup said:


> I have heard all the paul frank imprinted pills are legit.. My dealer said he has green, yellow, and blue. Anybody know about the blues?



Check out pill reports, they have many great reports of inpressed paul franks. Ive heard of 2 diffrent batches of outpressed paul franks that are crap. good luck searching,  buy a test kit it ends the guessing game.


----------



## pntgio

I took1 orange lg and it is deff MDMA low + some stimulant. I cant tell you exactly which cuz as these werent tested. 2 of these is what most people would need to be where they would wanna be. I am included in that but I didnt mind due to my setting but thats a diffrent story.


----------



## thissongiscalled

Any1 hear about blue ladies, pink penguins, or orange suns? Must be new I guess  cant find any info on em.


----------



## Gormur

anyone know about the blue supermans? 

a friend has a test kit but i won't see them till monday, so it'd be cool to find out before then if possible

my guess is they're pipes cause i found this: http://www.ecstasydata.org/viewtablet.php?ID=1755

the only difference is these pills are a slightly darker shade of blue and don't have any detectable white spots; as in the photo on the site

i did a small taste test and it's bitter like mdma, but i'm sure that isn't really indicative of much 

i'm in the nashville, TN area

peace


----------



## rollinstar2422

anyone heard of any pistols (handguns) or transformers going around in alabama?


----------



## thissongiscalled

thissongiscalled said:


> Any1 hear about blue ladies, pink penguins, or orange suns? Must be new I guess  cant find any info on em.




Just to let yall know i ingested the orange sun (thin single stack sized) and i didnt expect much. I drank about 6-7 beers and some MJ throughout the night when i sobered up i decided to drop one of these and smoke a joint. It came on clean and not speedy at all. I ended up spacing out on the couch for a few hours and ended up passing out. I would have to say low dose mdxx no speed. And as far as the blue ladies my friend did the same thing as me but he was rolling a lot harder and didnt pass out till an hour or 2 after me.


----------



## pntgio

rollinstar2422 said:


> anyone heard of any pistols (handguns) or transformers going around in alabama?



a pic of either would be helpful. Ive had both blue handgun/revovlers (outpress)
and blue/pink autobot cutouts that were indeed a MDxx substance.


----------



## rollinstar2422

pntgio said:


> a pic of either would be helpful. Ive had both blue handgun/revovlers (outpress)
> and blue/pink autobot cutouts that were indeed a MDxx substance.



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19674

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=19798

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18798

there you go sir haha i liked the transformer cutouts the best and the yellow and orange pistols...ive tried the pressed transformers too and they were really good but the cutouts were awesome im just lookin for some for new years haha


----------



## pntgio

The only pill id probly touch just from looking at them is the last one. The reports on these pills only prove me correct. I was very cautious of taking the cutouts but I good feedback on 'em first. Same goes for the outpressed revolvers. Most outpressed pills are pipes or have alot of something in them to make the outpressed logo hold. Mdma wouldnt be able to hold like the 2nd transformer you posted.


----------



## rollinstar2422

pntgio said:


> The only pill id probly touch just from looking at them is the last one. The reports on these pills only prove me correct. I was very cautious of taking the cutouts but I good feedback on 'em first. Same goes for the outpressed revolvers. Most outpressed pills are pipes or have alot of something in them to make the outpressed logo hold. Mdma wouldnt be able to hold like the 2nd transformer you posted.



yeah ive taken all of them and i could almost be certain they all had mdma lol may be denial because i had such an amazing time on them all but iono it could be possible these are different than on that website ya know but oh well...yeah the pistols were awesome im just trying to find some good ones for new years mane.


----------



## ascend337

Yo, anybody got the 411 on the Bayou State?  Coming up dry so far for NYE... a real situation, ya know?  Hit me up here or PM... what's hot and real?  Too many posers too much BS lately... what happened?  Willing and able to "roll" some distance to accomplish desired objective, ya know?  Damn, what's up wit all the damn poser peeps making the game sorry and crappy?  What ever happened to PLUR?  It's not supposed to be about "profit," but rather the scene.  Keep it real.


----------



## pntgio

ascend337 said:


> Yo, anybody got the 411 on the Bayou State?  Coming up dry so far for NYE... a real situation, ya know?  Hit me up here or PM... what's hot and real?  Too many posers too much BS lately... what happened?  Willing and able to "roll" some distance to accomplish desired objective, ya know?  Damn, what's up wit all the damn poser peeps making the game sorry and crappy?  What ever happened to PLUR?  It's not supposed to be about "profit," but rather the scene.  Keep it real.



if only everyone saw things like this. Sadly til the day mdma is legal  things are gonna stay like this because there is no regulation on making good beans. No one is able to go complain about the guys making crappy illegal drugs. But until then bluelight, pill reports and a testing kit should be your bestfriends.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ive been looking everywhere for orange ladies, no luck


----------



## aaiilyzii

i dont give a fuck about the prices, will someone just please tell me where the fuck i can find some good E here in Pennsylvania ?!?!?!


----------



## aaiilyzii

anyone tried the orange pot leafs or the red cherries goin' around PA ???
dont wanna risk buyin them if they're bunk; don't have a testing kit.


----------



## pntgio

Im glad to say that the paul frank monkeys are still floating around the miami, fl area in large numbers. They keep on and this press might actually make a year as a fairly reliable press.


----------



## justmyluck

I bought three "rockstars" from the same guy in NC. Starshaped, nicely pressed, a dark tan color. They were bunk pills for sure. I took one my first time, nothing. Two on New Years, and I rolled a little. Very very low mdma. Though now I might be getting some blue dolphins, my friend who has had them says they are really good? Anyone hear anything else?


----------



## yaleforks

I am still seeing yellow, red and green ufcs.  Also starting to see blue hearts in the area.  I think they are from the same presser as the ufcs because the back of the pill has the same ridge.  This is all in NC


----------



## northskyfla

South FL very light pink transformer heads, whats the word on these?


----------



## pntgio

northskyfla said:


> South FL very light pink transformer heads, whats the word on these?



I had some good ones in about sept. 2009. Check pill reports to see if they are the same ones reported on from that time frame.


----------



## myitsybitsyx3

northskyfla said:


> South FL very light pink transformer heads, whats the word on these?



ive heard theyre good. supposed to be better than the lightblue/purple ones going around now. pretty clean beans.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

pokeballs are in virginia! i'm so happy.  definitely going to stock up.


----------



## pntgio

trainwreckmolly said:


> pokeballs are in virginia! i'm so happy.  definitely going to stock up.



you lucky sob! i just hope they aren't some fakes someone cooked up. stay safe 

oh and about time we got to a new page. with certain events right around the corner in the southeast i hope to see this thread really active.


----------



## Vida Infra

Hey pntgio are you going to that one event tomorrow in MD?


----------



## pntgio

Vida Infra said:


> Hey pntgio are you going to that one event tomorrow in MD?



if you mean maryland, then no since im from miami lol


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

Monkeys monkeys monkeys! :D Heard the teardrops might be coming back also... I also am in disbelief that the reliable imprinted paul franks have been around so long.


----------



## Juan4all2no

Has anyone heard about the Green Diamonds going around in SOUTH FL???


----------



## pntgio

Juan4all2no said:


> Has anyone heard about the Green Diamonds going around in SOUTH FL???



Ive heard that they are out there but know nothing about them. Let me know if you find out anything.


----------



## pntgio

pntgio said:


> Ive heard that they are out there but know nothing about them. Let me know if you find out anything.



Took 2 green diamonds last night and had a amazing time. There is test results for em thanks to liquid1nsanity that show MDxx + amp. However I didnt feel the amp because it was a very laid back chill roll the whole time. I posted my own report on pill reports, check it out.


----------



## Liquid1nsanity

:D Glad I could be of some assistance. My kit is a little over one year old so I wondered if it had an effect on the results.  I heard they are not as strong as the monkeys any feelings on this Pntgio?


----------



## pntgio

Liquid1nsanity said:


> :D Glad I could be of some assistance. My kit is a little over one year old so I wondered if it had an effect on the results.  I heard they are not as strong as the monkeys any feelings on this Pntgio?



I answered this on my pill report but ill say it again, these are no paul franks.
Double drop these from the start. When i peaked off my first, the second had already kicked in and it was awesome. Hopefully feb. can show me how amazing peaking off 2 or 3 of these at once will feel like.


----------



## ascend337

So are the monkeys playful still?  That's the question, right?  I keep coming in and out of this board for the past two years.... seems like it is still a hit or miss scene...  not at all like it was back in '88 and '89.  For us poor souls in the marsh, we (like you) desire good chewable vitamins.  What's the latest 411 in the Gulf South?


----------



## pntgio

so i ran into a pack of monkeys yesterday :D
they told me to follow em and they lead me back to their headquarters just likes all the other monkeys guys. Stay safe, plur.


----------



## ascend337

pntgio said:


> so i ran into a pack of monkeys yesterday :D
> they told me to follow em and they lead me back to their headquarters just likes all the other monkeys guys. Stay safe, plur.



If you are referring to the monkeys I think you are referring to, then those are not the monkeys I was referring to.  No matter, I'm glad I have a kit cause anybody these days w/o one is a fool.  Too many people who don't know are eating garbage.  It is a damn shame that we are in need of kits thesedays.

The only thing it seems has been popping in the "gulf south" area anytime lately that seems to be decent are the monkeys.  





> I heard they are not as strong as the monkeys any feelings on this Pntgio?


  I was merely asking if this is true.  I asked that here because pillreports seems to be too many reports by people who don't test their pills (and even some who say they do, but it is obvious from their reports that they don't and lie about the results).  Peeps here on Bluelight have always seemed to be more upfront and real about their experiences and I don't find that there is too much "promotion," but rather real information from user experiences (no hoop-a-la in other words).


----------



## pntgio

ascend337 if you mean paul frank monkeys then those are the same im talking about.


----------



## krimynole

Monkeys!...They been around so long and every different colors...They've really contributed to ecstasy blowing up in this area...they dont ask for x any more they ask for Monkeys!...so where's all this good quality mdma coming from??!


----------



## pntgio

krimynole said:


> Monkeys!...They been around so long and every different colors...They've really contributed to ecstasy blowing up in this area...they dont ask for x any more they ask for Monkeys!...so where's all this good quality mdma coming from??!



Id sure love to know, they have been coming the standard in miami. I wonder whats gonna happen when the supply runs dry. I pray the same presser makes more in a new print just to spice things up. With big events in march around the corner who knows. When was the first time you guys spotted monkeys?


----------



## Juan4all2no

So last night my main guy with told me he has Pink Swans, White ladys, Purple Cardinals, Yellow HP, & Green Goblins in the MIA! &he had monkeys before n said these are new in town.. has any one heard anything bout em??


----------



## bavm

pntgio said:


> Id sure love to know, they have been coming the standard in miami. I wonder whats gonna happen when the supply runs dry. I pray the same presser makes more in a new print just to spice things up. With big events in march around the corner who knows. When was the first time you guys spotted monkeys?



Spotted monkeys for the first time almost exactly one year ago.  Saw them right about a week before the big MIA event last March and they've been going hella strong since.


----------



## ALICE_D418

Any know whats up around north carolina


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I can't find anything but pipes in the NC. I am curious to see what good pills are going around now in southern florida. That special event next month will hopefully be taken care of.


----------



## pntgio

i hope there is some new good press around next month. The pet shop has 10 monkeys left and is planning on getting 50-100 more. But id perfer if they got something new instead :/


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

i'd be happy with the monkeys, Ive never tried them!


----------



## ALICE_D418

yeah for the passed few years in NC pipes and meth bombs, and sometimes alright molly is all I can find. In fact besides the people i know with molly it is impossible to find a good connect for anything other than "skittle packs"(random stamps and colors) which are almost always bs in my opinion.


----------



## Drownrat

Has anyone here done a test or tried out "Blue Harry Potters"? I can't find them on ED or Pillreports

Edit: I can post/PM pictures if needed, just not looking forward to getting piped


----------



## eclipsal

Need some help in south florida here,

Baby Phat press, never heard of it but they are red.

With no testing kit and no report, I'm flying blind.

Can I hear some opinions on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shake

have you looked on pillreports.com? try and search around there. or look here on BL at http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## eclipsal

Yea, I searched on both...didn't see anything


----------



## Drownrat

Same with me, I've been looking through pillreports and edata for about a week now, can't find any information at all on any Blue Harry Potters.


----------



## shake

Drownrat said:


> Same with me, I've been looking through pillreports and edata for about a week now, can't find any information at all on any Blue Harry Potters.



if you have a testing kit then test some of them, than you can write your own write-up and be able to help out ppl in the same situation as yourself. jusy my advice


----------



## Drownrat

I don't have a testing kit at the moment, I wouldn't be asking for information here if I did


----------



## pntgio

where the FUCK are those white stars!? >.< im so tired of damn monkeys. If it wasnt for having to take 2 diamonds id be searching for them but either way no one has. wow this sucks!


----------



## yaleforks

Euro and Dragonfly pokeballs in 919 NC


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Finally they are in NC, what part specifically?


----------



## yaleforks

Triangle


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Damn so close to me!!! FUCKKKK


----------



## ascend337

Anybody heard the experience results on either red butterflies or "blue powders"?  Both tested good and clean, but the one recent report I saw on red butterflies were that they were weak.  The "blue powders" (blank blue powdered-colored pill) I have seen no reports on.  Hope somebody has a 411 on either of these my B-Day is in less than a week.  It has been soooo long since decent pills in Bayou State were around, I want to make the "right" choice between the two.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Finally they are in NC, what part specifically?



they're in VA too.  pokeballs are taking over the country!


----------



## pntgio

trainwreckmolly said:


> they're in VA too.  pokeballs are taking over the country!



well they need to hurry their ass up to the bottom of the country!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I heard pokeballs have hit florida, cali is so flooded with them, they are getting sent all over.


----------



## pntgio

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I heard pokeballs have hit florida, cali is so flooded with them, they are getting sent all over.



the furthest south I've heard of them is orlando which is just a little too north for me  I want some of those damn things for the massive at the end of the month


----------



## bavm

pntgio said:


> the furthest south I've heard of them is orlando which is just a little too north for me  I want some of those damn things for the massive at the end of the month



orlando?  i wish.  im in orlando


----------



## pntgio

bavm said:


> orlando?  i wish.  im in orlando



check pill reports. the central florida area has had alot of different prints lately from what ive heard. There is a recent report out of there for transformer pokies, so hopefully ill have some by next week.


----------



## yaleforks

Beautiful shards of Molly in 919. Also suspected mephedrone/methylone being sold in caps. Marquis reagent went yellow.  My friend loves the stuff but I won't pay Molly prices for it.


----------



## Juan4all2no

has any one seen these in MIA??


----------



## keepyourselfalive0

Juan4all2no said:


> has any one seen these in MIA??



There are sooooooo many bunk batches of paul franks..  alot of pipes in the florida area. i hope u got the legit ones:D


----------



## bavm

Have some of those PFs, all of them legit with that press.   I keep hearing of pipe versions of them but have yet to see any with that stamping being copied yet.  

Haven't seen the others before.  You test those by chance?  Rounded or flat back on the others?


----------



## pntgio

keepyourselfalive0 said:


> There are sooooooo many bunk batches of paul franks..  alot of pipes in the florida area. i hope u got the legit ones:D



your paul franks are legit, but those houston rockets are pipes. as for the purple pill i cant really tell what the press is but be vary scared of outpresses.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20196
houston rockets pill


----------



## pntgio

ive heard of people having a few different batches of molly down in miami. I had a molly cap that was pretty damn good on saturday. My guess as to dosage is about 80-100 mg.


----------



## Juan4all2no

Mee too. i know some guy in the beach selling em at <snip> each and another one for <snip> each! but for large amounts tho.


----------



## pntgio

its wednesday already :D i cant wait. who else here is goin to the massive this weekend


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

booooh right here, my hotel reservations got fucked up so im gonna be 4 miles from the festie grounds... oh well


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

bump for the big feastie whats good in miami biatches!?


----------



## bavm

Will be down there tomorrow night for some cocktails followed by crazyness sat


----------



## Struck

The bottom is yellow imprinted transformer I already know that one is bad.

Anybody know about the others I haven't tried yet and don't have a test kid.

The red one on bottom right has a circle in the middle, the blue one has no logo, the white/tan one has a lot of specs, and the pink one is covered in specs.

From Broward County, Florida by the way so anybody from there seen them?


----------



## pntgio

Struck said:


> The bottom is yellow imprinted transformer I already know that one is bad.
> 
> Anybody know about the others I haven't tried yet and don't have a test kid.
> 
> The red one on bottom right has a circle in the middle, the blue one has no logo, the white/tan one has a lot of specs, and the pink one is covered in specs.
> 
> From Broward County, Florida by the way so anybody from there seen them?



have you check pill reports, and E data?
Specs in the pill dont really say much, and the fact none of them really have a logo just makes things harder. Im in dade and i havent heard of any blanks or just a imprinted circle or transformer. Either get a secure safe source, or get a test kit. Stay safe, PLUR


----------



## bavm

horrible pic, worse looking pills.


----------



## yaleforks

More yellow UFCs
Pink tears
Light Green 305s
in 919 NC


----------



## curmudgeoness

I'm pretty much clueless about a whole lot of this;  seriously, I am.  Therefore, that's why I joined the site very shortly ago.  Gotta read up on stuff, hopefully make some friends with similar interests as some time goes by, and learn learn learn.


----------



## Cybion

hmm... Monkeys I've had amazing experience with, and with those transformers, all but pink seem good to me. other week had some orange pot leaves, good MDMA, rolled my face off. last friday however I got a red bean with a cat that was sitting down on it. I don't have a picture because I ate it lol. was a really amazing roll but with some shit I've never felt with E. anyone have info on red cats? it was kinda softish but not really if that makes sense and the taste was sour and a little bitter


----------



## Juan4all2no

HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE IN MIAMI???!!

Glocks,Playboys and some are Question Marks


----------



## pntgio

I havent heard anything but have you check the usual sources?


----------



## abita

Juan4all2no said:


> HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE IN MIAMI???!!
> 
> Glocks,Playboys and some are Question Marks




Glocks are reportedly great ,  according to pill reports.   So many bunk pills out there and I've been outta the game for some time now, so they seem pretty sweet...


----------



## bluemickeys4life

Does anyone have any info on green SEX, imprinted, double stacked in size, specks of white through out.
Also crumbly, doesnt look like a pipe. domed back.


----------



## pntgio

So ive heard " ? " are nothing but meth, and playboys(purple) are fire. But this is all ive heard i havent taken em or tested so i cant tell for sure :/

plur isnt dead!!!


----------



## hellocatastrophe

anything good going around the central florida area?! 

<nope>


----------



## pntgio

hellocatastrophe said:


> anything good going around the central florida area?!
> 
> <nope>



Check pillreports. I know around the time of UMF some people around the orlando area had gotten their hands on some pokeballs, so who knows what you might find.

*NOTE* be on the look out for saints(logo) Ive seen them in blue but heard they are also around in orange and green. They seem very soft and bitter, but are pipes.

P.S. WE NEEEEEEEED MORE ACTIVE POSTERS!!!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

pntgio said:


> WE NEEEEEEEED MORE ACTIVE POSTERS!!!!




There would be more active users if quality pills actually made it this way. The good pills all seem to dissipate once they hit Texas, leaving the rest of us with the shit pills. I myself gave up looking two years ago. I live in Louisiana, by the way.

But I do have friends who have tried throughout the years and they have yet to get a decent pill. Their last experience was with *Transformers* and *Smurfs*. Both were shaped like their namesakes. 

I told them that the majority of shaped pills are pipes. Of course they didn't listen. Hope will force you to make bad decisions from time to time. Anyways, they were pipes. They've had their share of amp pills and bunk pills, too.

I also have friends further south who complain about the bullshit pills. I just wish everyone would get a test kit and not buy any pills that don't contain MDMA. If everyone stopped buying bullshit pills, it would force them to put out quality pills.


----------



## ascend337

HisNameIsFrank said:


> If everyone stopped buying bullshit pills, it would force them to put out quality pills.



I'm from the Bayou State, too and have experienced much as you have for year or so minimum.  I agree with the above quote, but only add that in order for everyone to not buy bullshit pills, they must get a known good source who tests the pills or buy a kit to test themselves.    Can't dictate stupid people's actions, though.

I have had my fair share of the pipes, the amps, etc.  I ate some pipes onetime just to experience.  Its not great, trust me... but a trippy experience kinda... with one hell of a whack the entire next day.

The amps... much like the aftermath of crappy coke.

Nothing beats good pills (PERIOD).  I just wish the recent moves to re-allow medicinal usage of lsd-25 and mdma and mda would ramp up quicker... although its come farther than ever since becoming scheduled back in the 80's.  There is hope yet, but I know it doesn't seem like it. 

Of course, we can all just pool our money and go for a weekend to the UK or something for a jam, ya know?  Game?


----------



## Juan4all2no

Has any ones seen or heard of these in Miami?? I saw them on pillreports but there from CAN. looks like the same batch, but u never know.


----------



## ascend337

Juan4all2no said:


> Has any ones seen or heard of these in Miami?? I



Damn, maybe I need a vacation in Miami, eh?  No, wish I woulda seen something that "looks" that nice around these parts.


----------



## pntgio

Juan4all2no said:


> Has any ones seen or heard of these in Miami?? I saw them on pillreports but there from CAN. looks like the same batch, but u never know.



Lips i BELIEVE are a go. Ive been dying to get my hands on some. A friend of mine got one and loved it, but they were all gone by the time i wanted some.


----------



## ascend337

pntgio said:


> Lips i BELIEVE are a go. Ive been dying to get my hands on some. A friend of mine got one and loved it, but they were all gone by the time i wanted some.



I had some Blue lips a while back that were FIRE.  They were crisp cuts like those, but pale blue.  Hope their good... I'm jealous!


----------



## eezeekial

Anyone here about red or yellow monkeys in the Miami area?  

Something similar to this i think
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22450#comments
or possibly this, Im not sure
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22442


----------



## jdub44

I live in tennessee and got sum green, orange, and blue smurfs and some blue trasformers lastnite. after i took them i got really tired almost like i took sum benadryl or a sleeping pill. i never got rolling and laid down and fell fast asleep. does anyone know what mite have been in them, i have taken e alot and this wasnt e. So if you see them in tennessee stay away they are bunk. Happy 4th of july everybody


----------



## mmmmmmm

New Orleans
Orange tab with an apple or some kind of fruit on it.
Its not raised or lowered from the surface, the logo is a lighter color orange than the rest of the tab.
It also has a cross or the number one on the left side of the fruit.
I am away from the home cpu and can't get the pic loaded from my handheld.


----------



## mmmmmmm

The logo is lower than the surface and it is a cross. Had some powder in the logo I blew out.


----------



## Cybion

*********Superman logo***********

these were white with an orange-ish tint to them 
if you see these around central florida 
DON'T FUCKIN BOTHER

straight speed by the feel of it. no pupil dilation or anything, complete GARBAGE


----------



## mmmmmmm

*NSFW*: 

















Does anyone know anything about this hit?


----------



## ascend337

Hmm, had some orange Pumas and some yellow Rhinos (Eckos) this weekend.  Both tested clean (Black, Black and Black in three part test).  No caffeine, no speed.  The pumas and rhinos were both clean, hard pressed.  The rhino were a bit smaller in size than the pumas, but both were very good.... been a while for us seeing good, clean pills down here.  I started off with one at 6pm, ate another at 7pm, and the last at 1am.  Started coming down around 3am.... was asleep nicely for 5am... that's clean folks.  Roll was great (if I could just master that seeing with one eye thing )  I was originally afraid of the orange pumas because there were no positive reports since 2009, but after testing... there was no doubt.  The yellow rhinos had positive reports.

http://bayimg.com/BAObjaacb  I spilled a bit too much Mercke, but hell... I was excited, ya know?


----------



## Wolfy90

Anyone in south carolina know about
The e pills and if there any good

Bart Simpsons
Homer Simpson
and Blue Smurfs?


----------



## shake

all cut out shaped pills have been pipes. try searching around on pillreports.com


----------



## Wolfy90

so that a no? Any recomendations for the south carolina area/


----------



## ascend337

Got some light green Rolex today.  Clean, hard press.  Did the three part drip test.  First one went really, really black within a blink of an eye (which was a first for me in a really long time).  Second one (where you have to drip two different chems to find a reaction) turned dark purprle.  Third (and last) turned black within a few seconds with no orange, yellow, or green.  

Ate just one to test potentcy for later use and less than 40min later could feel a good one coming.  These are definitely not circa late 90's grade, but for around these parts over the last five or six years.... they are damn great.  After the 1hr 30min mark, just for giggles, I ate two more.  By the two hour mark, I was pleasantly roasting.  Nice body joy, great roll.  I am right now just coming off the peak (which lasted for a little over 3 hrs).  These are very clean just like the Yellow Rhinos (Eckos) and Orange Puma (*see above post by me from about 3 weeks ago (August 1).  Got these Rolex from same source path as those before.  It was one of those unplanned, surprise situations, which got me hooked up with the source path.   That's always awesome, ya know?  

It's so nice to once again have solid, reliable, steady supply.  At least for "down here," the past five years have seen (as most other Bluelight users here have) a flood of pipe's and meth bombs.  Just F$#%'ed up the scene bad.  I came of XTC age in the late 80's when the Kingfish was poppin off and people came from all over the country just to go to "The 'Fish."  Pills (or even the wafers) back then were way, way better than anything I have seen since 1995, but at least pill pressers/dealers could stick to legit pills, that are pure and clean...  unless profit is the only method, why fuck with someone's good times by adding BS to a pill?   Well, nevertheless, wanted to share recent pleasant success.  Hope all can find these or some like it soon (or preferably already have and, like me, are enjoying them right now).  Peace!


----------



## malloryls

red green yellow orange PAUL FRANK MONKEYS


----------



## ecstasyboy717

I've had red paul franks and white paul franks and kentucky they are pipes. And the only cut out pill that ive ever had that was real was a orange garfield


----------



## So amazed

*Monkeys in TX*

kk so seen paul frank monkeys in TX .. light green and light purple. They look diffrent from ANYTHING eles i can find here or on PR. 
They are impressed NOT outpressed but the mouth and eyes are further pressed in... If that makes since. Every thing eles I have seen the mouth and eyes are standing out with the surrounding being impressed... I hope that makes since...

So my Q is are these diffrent?? I have hurd so meny mixed reviews and slightly diffrent presses of these that I won't eat them till they get tested but, I don't want to buy them if they are bunk or bad....

But this could be the only thing around for awhile.... Been waiting and watching PR for 2 weeks now....trying to see if anything pops up
Thought maby you guys could help a sister out???

XOXOX
SO AMAZED


----------



## So amazed

WOW I really wish ppl used this more! It would be nice to talk to ppl more that understood what was around, around here!
How do we get some regulars over here? I posted like aweek ago and it is still the last post


----------



## gringojon106

Anyone  in Miami have any info on the Blue stars (star shaped). I'm gonna get some tomorrow, would love to hear some reviews. Thanks.


----------



## ascend337

feeling blessed down "here" .... really... for years and years... not anything worthy of mentioning (nor eating).... then BAM!  all of a sudden for the last two months or so.... every weekend, different press, but same good qual... testing clean with all three tests in the kit....  not way strong, but real clean though.  I'm not bragging, but am joyful.  Lots of parties about to start poppin off around these parts too.... first one starts this Sat, then there's Voodoo in NOLA for Halloween.... then... cough, cough... you'll have to get in the know for the rest... but damn, am I the only one in the SE with this "new" experience of late?

Samples of late:

blue and green supermans (*different weeks)
red aliens
green and brown (or tan) 007's   (*different weeks)
lime green maseratis
yellow and green rolex  (*different weeks)
etc, etc


----------



## ascend337

Yellow Middle fingers tested good on all three tests here.  Having a yum-yum with a few tonight to see how strong.

Update, they are very decent.  Chewed up one, then 20 min later, chewed up two more.... I was real good the rest of the night.  Did not have urge to eat another (and I have very high tolerance).  After the roll started to wear off... was able to glide down peacefully and then sleep.... so clean, they are.


----------



## hugh turner

*anyone know about yellow monkeys  in Ga.*

haven't tried them yet.


----------



## ascend337

Well, not sure what the scene is like up your way, but its definitely poppin of late down here.  'Bout time too, I might add... Happy Halloween everybody!  :D

If your down this way (and even if your not..) try the Halloween experience in the South's Sin City: New Orleans, LA.  You'll like it, sha, for sure!


----------



## malloryls

i had *PINK 69*s at this past ultra. i wish i could find them again but the only thing i can get my hands on now is paul frank monkeys which i dont trust so much, there are bad ones goin around.


----------



## ascend337

malloryls said:


> ..paul frank monkeys which i dont trust so much, there are bad ones goin around.



Yes, definitely bad ones (monkeys) abound in our midst.  ...but good news...  there are other (and yes, good) yummies around too...  1) best bet for all... always use a reliable drip kit to test 2) procure from known (tried and true) sources... 3) keep checking here and pillreports.com for news


----------



## ipawilzon

*Learn to use the edit buttons*

Miami seems like the place to be... I haven't seen any good pressed or just some molly in Atl...

Actually I take that back, got a 100 pk 7 mths ago but they were cut with mesc.... So it was cool the first couple of times, but then I just lost my mind.. I was some knock you on your ass nice imported pressed.. or just some damn clean molly, but I guess I've been out of the loop for too long... I miss my baby girl molly.. Atl sux..


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

im not big on E mainly cause i dont trust the shit in my area but anyone got info on orange bart simpsons? theyre in the shape of his head and in florida. someone shed some light on this if you can please?
should i get em?  many thanks bros.


----------



## OhInsanity

*Ex ID please help*

I've read the guidelines and since ex isn't pharmaceutical this is ok right? Also is posting pics ok? 

I'll edit this with my real question after I make sure I'm not breaking any rules here =]

thanks


----------



## Johnny blue

Yessir on both accounts. Where are you from I'll move ya to the right thread?


----------



## OhInsanity

Awesome thanks! I'm from Georgia, Central/South


----------



## Johnny blue

====> regional pills south east


----------



## OhInsanity

*help me decide what these are please =]*

I couldn't find one on the internet, I know one is a red apple outpress with brown flecks but I'm suspicious that it might be a pipe. The other is a yellow shell with no other distinctive markings. Anyone ever seen these or know anything about them?
(I was told it is ok to post pics so here: 










tried to make the pics smaller
thanks =]


----------



## Keaton

General rule of thumb is avoid pills that are cutouts (like that first one) and pills that have outpressed logos (like the second one).
Have you checked them on PillReports to see what the reports say?


----------



## OhInsanity

yeah I looked at pillreports.com and I couldn't find any ratings or anything for the apple, and nothing for the shell


----------



## Keaton

I would highly advise that you don't take those with out testing them.


----------



## OhInsanity

ok thanks for the advice, I dunno how I'm going to get a kit though I can't order without my parents noticing...anyways, are they avoided because they cause bad trips or because they are dull? (if the apple is a pipe, I THINK I've encountered one of those before and it was the worst experience of my life)


----------



## Keaton

No problem.
Most that I've seen are pipes of some sort, be it BZP, TFMPP, or mCPP it will be unpleasant.
Be patient you'll find some quality stuff eventually.


----------



## OhInsanity

thanks =] I don't want a repeat experience >.< ever again...oh well


----------



## Keaton

I highly suggest you try to get a test kit.
Get it shipped to a friends house if you have to.


----------



## OhInsanity

good idea! that thought never crossed my mind to get it shipped to a friend lol  thanks for real


----------



## Johnny blue

Is that some harm reduction? In here?


----------



## Keaton

OhInsanity said:


> good idea! that thought never crossed my mind to get it shipped to a friend lol  thanks for real



For sure man.



Johnny blue said:


> Is that some harm reduction? In here?



What?
Where?
Damnit I always miss it 
;]


----------



## blazindro

got ahold of some questionable pills in Charlotte NC. white round with SS on one side, blank on the other. found absolutely nothing online about them. got a blurry cell phone pic. any help?


----------



## Keaton

Broken link.


----------



## blazindro

ok well, until I fix it, visualize a white, round pill with an SS imprint on one side and nothing on the other


----------



## Keaton

That looks like the Aquarius symbol.
Looking at pill reports shows nothing.
Have you tested it? or do you have access to a test kit?
The fact that there's nothing on PillReports throws up a red flag in my book. That means that it's either from a new batch or from an old one that no body bought.


----------



## Tommyboy

The round white pill is Snore Stop.  You got ripped off buddy.

Link


----------



## blazindro

hahaha I just found this out literally 2 seconds ago. sucks for my bud. i didn't spend a dime, i'm just the research guy. thanks for the help


----------



## Keaton

hahahahahahahaha
I suppose a simple google search would have helped my figure that out.


----------



## otter1

Anyone heard anything about dolphins in the Orlando area?


----------



## thugthizzle

had the shell oil cutouts they was fire! had like 4-5 through the weekend, they was chewy as hell wit speckles in em%)


----------



## northskyfla

Bump, whats out there?


----------



## dredre

northskyfla said:


> Bump, whats out there?


not much at all


----------



## northskyfla

Yeah sure seems that way.


----------



## OhInsanity

*Georgia pill  id question*

anyone know about these x pills? they are green and yellow with somekind of monkey (NOT paul frank) or chipmunk thing holding an acorn or something. Couldnt find it anywhere on pill reports.com


----------



## BluffBoy

Try the southeast pill thread.


----------



## OhInsanity

I couldn't find that thread =(


----------



## Tommyboy

I will merge it in.


----------



## Firsttimer420

*Need help identifying these*

no pill IDs on Bluelight....read the BLUA and the forum guidelines...


----------



## ca.perk

What pills are decent in the KY area? Or are there any?


----------



## northskyfla

Was in Atlanta yesterday and came across the white lightning pills. Pretty amazing press. So happy to be able to find something real for once.


----------



## aaa_tow_driver

*Central Fl everythings fake.*

Whats up with central fl   every bean i can find has been fake only been here a few months but after looking at pill reports Its not looking good I would love to here what other people have to say about this.   Lots of pipes,,,,,    down here..   anyhow     a little encouragement that im not on a never ending mission would be nice


----------



## Tommyboy

aaa_tow_driver said:


> Whats up with central fl   every bean i can find has been fake only been here a few months but after looking at pill reports Its not looking good I would love to here what other people have to say about this.   Lots of pipes,,,,,    down here..   anyhow     a little encouragement that im not on a never ending mission would be nice



I moved this into the regional pill discussion thread for the southeast.  Hopefully some people from that general area will have some promising news.  Do you have a testing kit?  It's definitely essential now more than ever since chances are you are going to come across a lot of fake or adulterated pills before coming across legit pills, and you want to know what's real and what is really in them.


----------



## aaa_tow_driver

Tommyboy said:


> I moved this into the regional pill discussion thread for the southeast.  Hopefully some people from that general area will have some promising news.  Do you have a testing kit?  It's definitely essential now more than ever since chances are you are going to come across a lot of fake or adulterated pills before coming across legit pills, and you want to know what's real and what is really in them.






yes i Have a test kit.  the only time i have tested anything good in florida was at a music festival.  i moved here from la so i have tested and done plenty of good ones. Like i said it just seems like everything is fake down here.  I have been coast to coast even made purchases that were supposed to be from la and still no good


----------



## oi812many

none to be had except fake pipes and the such...have not seen real beans around here since 08 and it was imported from detroit at that...blue glocks...and man were they good


----------



## Rollin Joe

Damn .TN IS DRY heading to .nc and .sc this wknd. Anybody got any news


----------



## Rollin Joe

Anybody? Southeast sucks. I had to go to Chicago to get descent beans. Well it could just b me I been out of the scene for a while now


----------



## rld73

aaa_tow_driver said:


> Whats up with central fl   every bean i can find has been fake only been here a few months but after looking at pill reports Its not looking good I would love to here what other people have to say about this.   Lots of pipes,,,,,    down here..   anyhow     a little encouragement that im not on a never ending mission would be nice




I know you posted this a while ago.. but there are some pretty good crystals going around Tampa right now.. I haven't tested them with a kit.. but the taste/roll test tells me they are definitely MDXX.

They are clearish crystals and break up into smaller crystals (No powder).. seem to be everywhere right now. Good 4-5 hour roll off ~250 mg for me and I am 6'2" and pretty heavy build.


----------



## fsociety

Birmingham, AL has been seeing black, blue, and pink crystals. I only tried black and pink. Both tested good, black hit hard and was super intense. Couldn't even see to move around: weighed .1, then 00:45 did another .05, 01:00, one more .05 (200mg total). Pink smoother, slower comup, lasts about an hour longer, more socialable. (.1 initial dose. 01:00 .5, 01:30 .1)

Friends tried the blue, they said it was a little speedier. Best non-pressed I've ever had and best I've had since the late 90's.


----------



## Potacidanythingonc

snipped - please dont ask for drugs in here TY pink H...has anyone had that?


----------



## Potacidanythingonc

Where did they go? I'm in Augusta GA. No MS, No ops just plain old crap.  Anyone around me?


----------



## LadyCasha

I live in Texas. Any news or recommendations on how to get ahold of some? I haven?t rolled since I was 22. I?m now 35 and none of my friends do that. Their loss! ??


----------



## Negrodamus

2022 South Florida.
All tested with Dancesafe.org Kit

Green Baby Yoda's, there fantastic
Purple Red Bull are bunk 
Green Red Bull also bunk

Any others I get I'll try and update this


----------

